# Flashlights, Pistols, and Blades... :)



## Chronos

Mrs. Chronos is out with friends tonight so I thought I'd take a few pics of some of my toys. Sorry about the quality of the pics- I managed to leave the good camera at the beach house. Oh well.

I thought I'd open the old safe and clean some pistols. I hope no one minds a few pics of guns, lights and blades (ok, I left all but a couple of blades upstairs... sigh).  Let's see how many can ID the pistols: manufacturer and model. 

Let's see what you've got in your collection!


----------



## XFlash

1. Colt 45 Auto, Series 70 Gold Cup
2. Ruger Red Hawk 357 Mag
3. Mod 27 S&W 357 Mag Nickle
4. AMT Hardballer 45 Auto
5. Henry Vest Pocket Derringer
6. Hign Standard Targer 22LR
7. Early Colt Woodsman 22

Great Pics
Thanks for posting
Tim


----------



## skalomax

Good stuff, gooooood stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos

XFlash said:


> 1. Colt 45 Auto, Series 70 Gold Cup
> 2. Ruger Red Hawk 357 Mag
> 3. Mod 27 S&W 357 Mag Nickle
> 4. AMT Hardballer 45 Auto
> 5. Henry Vest Pocket Derringer
> 6. Hign Standard Targer 22LR
> 7. Early Colt Woodsman 22
> 
> Great Pics
> Thanks for posting
> Tim


 WOW! Great eye. #2 is a .44 Mag:twothumbs


----------



## KeyGrip

Anso Neck Knife (talonite?)
Strider...SnG?


----------



## griff

7


----------



## Hodsta

Chronos,

Great pics, I figure #5 would be your choice on those "dressy" nights when only petticoat will do!:tinfoil:

Don't mind me, I'm just jealous, they don't trust us with guns over here, which is probably a good thing, well at least for my feet.:wave:


Respectfully,:nana: 
Hods


----------



## 2xTap

Here's a few of mine.............

*"Transitional" CZ-75, ZT Knives 0200, PEU Pineapple Lego*:







*Kimber Classic Stainless LE, SF-C3 Lego, Ranger Knives Custom RD-7 Recurve*:






*Springer G.I.45, Benchmade 940, Pelican M6*:






2xTap


----------



## seattlite

apologies...deleted.


----------



## DM51

griff, please read the rules about posting pics.


----------



## toby_pra

Wow Chronos very nice collectin and picturing!

Many Thanks!


----------



## Daekar

Wow, I LOVE the look of the Colt Woodsman, what a nice silhouette! And the derringer! I don't know why, but I've always loved those things even though they're totally impractical compared to other options. I guess part of it is that you can get them for less than $100 and in the mail with no paperwork since they're black-powder guns. Good collection.


----------



## Chronos

Thanks for the kind words everyone! 

The woodsman is a great, accurate little pistol. The derringer is stored in its original book safe (!). When I get more time I'll post some pics of some of my other toys. 

For grins, here's a couple other pics:


----------



## Daekar

I decided to add a few more pictures to the fray:

Ruger Mark III Hunter w/D-mini PEU 18650 and Gerber





My EDC Collection: H&K P2000 w/Fenix L2D-CE Q5 and Leatherman Surge





CZ-52, SF 6PD w/Malkoff M60, and Gerber AR3.00 (well used and loved!)





Beretta M9 w/Wolf-Eyes Thunder Q5 and an old knife my Dad got from Sweden many years ago. I swear this knife has the best quality steel I've ever seen.


----------



## 2xTap

Here's a few more quick pics I just threw together of a few more of mine...........

*Colt XS Combat Commander, Ranger Knives Custom TFI, Fenix TK-10*:






*Bersa Series-95, Lumapower LM31, Case Gunboat Canoe*:





2xTap


----------



## Chronos

GREAT pictures everyone! Great pistols, blades, and lights. 

Griff, I LOVE the kimbers. Please resize and repost the pics.

2xTap, Great picture! Great commander too.

Daekar, more info on the Swedish knife please!


----------



## 2xTap

Thanks Chronos, here's a better pic of it............

*Colt XS Combat Commander, Ranger Knives Custom Sheepsfoot, Surefire 6PD Lego*:






2xTap :thumbsup:


----------



## depusm12

Chronos said:


> Mrs. Chronos is out with friends tonight so I thought I'd take a few pics of some of my toys. Sorry about the quality of the pics- I managed to leave the good camera at the beach house. Oh well.
> 
> I thought I'd open the old safe and clean some pistols. I hope no one minds a few pics of guns, lights and blades (ok, I left all but a couple of blades upstairs... sigh).  Let's see how many can ID the pistols: manufacturer and model.
> 
> Let's see what you've got in your collection!


 
IIRC this one is a Walther PP22 Target pistol.


----------



## depusm12

Here's one of mine. Smith & Wesson 6906, SF M3 and a Himalayan Imports 20 inch Ang Khola Khukuri .


----------



## Daekar

Ummm... DM51... did _you_ read the rules? 


> If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.


 
They state no larger than 800x800, and none of my pictures were larger than that. No hard feelings. Thanks for your efforts to keep an eye on things. 



Chronos said:


> Daekar, more info on the Swedish knife please!


 
I actually don't know a whole lot about it. My dad bought it from a mail-order catalogue when he was around 8-10 years old, so that would've been 1952-1954. In the catalogue it showed the thing driven through a penny.  It had deteriorated a little bit by the time I got my grubby little hands on it. There was this awful opaque paint on the handle and it was a bit rusty, so I sanded/stripped the handle and finished it with "tung oil finish" - it's like tung oil but it's got a varnish component too - cleaned up the blade and other metal fittings, oiled the leather sheath, and it's been a great companion when I need it, usually camping. Sharpens up nicely when it needs it, which isn't often. Here are a couple pics (no larger than 800x800 :thumbsup:


----------



## Chronos

Yep, it is my Walther PP Sport 22LR. Thought I took a picture of the Woodsman too. Oh well. 

Good eye!



depusm12 said:


> IIRC this one is a Walther PP22 Target pistol.


----------



## DM51

Daekar said:


> Ummm... DM51... did _you_ read the rules?
> 
> They state no larger than 800x800, and none of my pictures were larger than that. No hard feelings. Thanks for your efforts to keep an eye on things.


_OOOOOOOOOPS!!_ My sincere apologies! You are absolutely right. Last time I checked the maximum size was 800x600 - it must have been changed at some stage without my noticing. The rule now is indeed, as you say, *800 x 800 pixels*.

I think the one of yours which I deleted was 800x768. The irony is that I would probably have left it alone if it hadn't been for another member a few posts above who posted a number of giant pics side by side, and as a result I had rather gone into "hunt the big pics" mode.

My apologies again, and thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Patriot

Nice pics everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## ABTOMAT

Major points to Daekar for CZ-52 ownership. Keep up the x25 faith.


----------



## 2xTap

Patriot36,

Very nice!!!!! :twothumbs


Here's a quick one I just snapped of my latest torch, just arrived about 1/2 hour ago.........

*Colt AR-15A2 MT, WE Raider w/ CREE R2, Ranger Knives Custom Double-edged RD-6*:






2xTap


----------



## Chronos

Here's my Colt AR15 w/ Colt scope, M9 bayonet, and HDS B42:


----------



## Patriot

ABTOMAT said:


> Major points to Daekar for CZ-52 ownership. Keep up the x25 faith.




Hey...can I be part of the 52 club?


----------



## schiesz

There sure are some nice ones in here. Here is my small contribution.


----------



## BIGIRON

Daekar, IIRC that knife has a laminated blade. Was considered a very good working knife.

Viva CZ52's! Good fun to shoot.


----------



## ttate90303

I'll bite. Here's my stuff:


----------



## CplTriangle

Edited with new image host.


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## depusm12

Chronos said:


> Mrs. Chronos is out with friends tonight so I thought I'd take a few pics of some of my toys. Sorry about the quality of the pics- I managed to leave the good camera at the beach house. Oh well.
> 
> I thought I'd open the old safe and clean some pistols. I hope no one minds a few pics of guns, lights and blades (ok, I left all but a couple of blades upstairs... sigh).  Let's see how many can ID the pistols: manufacturer and model.
> Let's see what you've got in your collection!


 
That's a nice Model 27. Is that a 3 inch barrel? How does it shoot?


----------



## depusm12

CplTriangle said:


> I hope these work.


 
Which Smith & Wesson model is that?


----------



## CplTriangle

It's a 6906, although I wish it looked more like http://www.mtart.com/sw6906.jpg


----------



## depusm12

That's the same model I have minus the engraving and square triggerguard.


----------



## Chronos

HDS Ra Twisty 100-T plus my Beretta 92FS:


----------



## SilentK

very nice pictures! i just knew i should have brought my glock with me on my trip. :mecry:


----------



## Illum

Very nice collection Chronos, its been awhile since I've seen Derringers...




Patriot36 said:


> Nice pics everyone! :thumbsup:



 thats just....wrong!
M3 bezel on an M6, beamshots [off this thread]?
Long lasting M3  :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot

Illum_the_nation said:


> thats just....wrong!
> M3 bezel on an M6, beamshots [off this thread]?
> Long lasting M3  :thumbsup:





LOL....Thanks ITN, I love the scared emoticon...:laughing:

That M6/3 is one of my favorite lights with RPM's bezel on it. I carried it to the movies to see Indiana Jones last night with my bro. He was liking this lego arrangement too. Not only is it long lasting, but the beam is very white with the Lumens Factory HO-M3 bulb, which is in there now. 

Archive pic's?.....um, none sorry. It's bright and white compared to the MN10 in the M3 though.


----------



## Blue72




----------



## chipwillis

My back-up HK P2000sk


----------



## Patriot

dd61999 said:


>




ROFL!!!! 

This one takes the cake. Best picture yet....:thumbsup:


----------



## adamlau

Nice shot, dd61999  . Here are a few more toys to add to this thread...


----------



## greenLED

Patriot36 said:


> ROFL!!!!
> 
> This one takes the cake. Best picture yet....:thumbsup:


Most definitely!!


----------



## Paladin

Here's a photo of my Morseth/Dozier custom knife, an L6, and Colt Combat Elite 45. Not much this trio can't handle.

Paladin


----------



## Chronos

:devil:


----------



## Shreknow91

Very tactical... At least it is black.........ish



:tinfoil:


----------



## Illum

why can't I stop laughing:laughing:
dang it Chronos! thats so...neo-tactical!:twothumbs


----------



## Patriot

I'd rate it 2nd best after dd61999.....BUT! You're missing a piece of your trio Chronos.  :nana:


----------



## 1wrx7

The first two are titled "Sibling Rivalry"

First the Magnums... both Ruger, one in .44 and the other in .22





Next is the autos... both Walther, one in .40 and the other in .22





The last one would be the Taurus family portrait but, I don't have a Taurus knife





Good things come in three's. Flashlights, pistols, and blades are no different.


----------



## Paladin

Here's some of what rides in my get home bag. An old school Ruger 357, Buck 110T, and Surefire U2.

Paladin


----------



## Shawn L




----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## Smile

:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

wow amazing!


----------



## schiesz

Sardaukar, great combo there with the Steyr and Fenix T series. Very nice choices in the most bang for your buck category.


----------



## jchoo

Patriot36,

Nice STI - is that a Grandmaster? Making me jealous... so here's a few shots to add to the fray. 

Some EDC items...





the next shelf in the safe...





A couple more shelves...










A better pic of my S&W 686.





It's a 7 shot!





Now I just need to find an upper for my AR... :devil:


----------



## Patriot

jchoo said:


> Patriot36,
> 
> Nice STI - is that a Grandmaster? Making me jealous..




It's just an STI lower. The upper is a full custom with many more machining steps than the GM. 


Since we have 6 and 7 shot revolvers posted, here is an 8, with a Gatlight posing as a comical suppressor.


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## Sardaukar

schiesz said:


> Sardaukar, great combo there with the Steyr and Fenix T series. Very nice choices in the most bang for your buck category.









Can't beat $350 and $75.


----------



## octaf

Metro (striderized Ti liner inserted) + Lunasol27


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice knife....


----------



## watchcollector1968

*We went toy shopping!!!*

My wife and I went toy shopping today :thumbsup:

So of course our EDC has changes.

Her's is now a new Microtech to go with her ever-present L1 Lumamax.





And mine is a CRKT M4 with my new Surefire L2 Lumamax :twothumbs


----------



## climberkid

*Re: We went toy shopping!!!*

those are beautiful. great shopping trip eh?!


----------



## Crenshaw

*Re: We went toy shopping!!!*

hmmmm

they looked like thiey are photo shop cut and pastes to me...the proportion looks wrong..and so does the lighting, and the way its resting on the chains...

if its not, and im just retarded , then what one earth did you do with that lighting?



Crenshaw


----------



## WadeF

*Re: We went toy shopping!!!*

Looks photoshopped to me too Crenshaw. If it isn't, very strange.


----------



## ttate90303

dd61999 said:


>


Well at least you know how to start of the young'un in the right direction for EDC.


----------



## Chronos

ttate90303 said:


> Well at least you know how to start of the young'un in the right direction for EDC.


That still cracks me up! :naughty:


----------



## Gunner12

*Re: We went toy shopping!!!*

Something doesn't look right about the pictures.

But if you can send me one of those knives, then I'll believe you


----------



## DM51

*Re: We went toy shopping!!!*

There is a thread on this theme in the Flashlight Collecting section, so I'm going to merge this thread with that one.


----------



## bullterrier

Daekar said:


> Ummm... DM51... did _you_ read the rules?
> 
> 
> They state no larger than 800x800, and none of my pictures were larger than that. No hard feelings. Thanks for your efforts to keep an eye on things.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't know a whole lot about it. My dad bought it from a mail-order catalogue when he was around 8-10 years old, so that would've been 1952-1954. In the catalogue it showed the thing driven through a penny.  It had deteriorated a little bit by the time I got my grubby little hands on it. There was this awful opaque paint on the handle and it was a bit rusty, so I sanded/stripped the handle and finished it with "tung oil finish" - it's like tung oil but it's got a varnish component too - cleaned up the blade and other metal fittings, oiled the leather sheath, and it's been a great companion when I need it, usually camping. Sharpens up nicely when it needs it, which isn't often. Here are a couple pics (no larger than 800x800 :thumbsup:




that's a old Mora of Sweden knife. 

http://www.moraofsweden.se/index.php?id=157 
http://www.moraofsweden.se/index.php?cid=322&ssel=14


----------



## watchcollector1968

Well, the photos were not photoshopped....I use PictureIt. The photos were adjusted for brightness and contrast, and the one with the L1 and MT knife was shaded around the edges using PictureIt. The chain is mine and is on an old tree stump and the knives and lights were placed there. I adjusted the lighting as I do not have a macro lens for my camera and there were done with a regular lens and a diffused flash. To make the photos look better I did the adjustments.

Anyways, I really appreciate the implication that these photos were faked or that the items do not belong to us...very nice.

Well, hopefully this will help prove it. These photos are of my wife holding the objects. I took them with my wifes cell phone, sent them directly to email the to my photo account. Yeah, we own these things.


----------



## octaf

watchcollector1968 said:


> Well, the photos were not photoshopped....I use PictureIt. The photos were adjusted for brightness and contrast, and the one with the L1 and MT knife was shaded around the edges using PictureIt. The chain is mine and is on an old tree stump and the knives and lights were placed there. I adjusted the lighting as I do not have a macro lens for my camera and there were done with a regular lens and a diffused flash. To make the photos look better I did the adjustments.
> 
> Anyways, I really appreciate the implication that these photos were faked or that the items do not belong to us...very nice.
> 
> Well, hopefully this will help prove it. These photos are of my wife holding the objects. I took them with my wifes cell phone, sent them directly to email the to my photo account. Yeah, we own these things.


 

Are those bracelets you wear Titanium pieces???


----------



## brighterisbetter

I'm no photographer, just a quick pic
My EDC......Novatac 120P, Kimber Ultra CDP II, and SOG Vision Ti


----------



## schiesz

So are we not allowed to re-touch photos in this thread? The pictures look great, watchcollector! I have a L-UDT just like that, but with the claw. Doesn't get out at all really, they aren't allowed here except to collect.


----------



## Chronos

schiesz said:


> So are we not allowed to re-touch photos in this thread? The pictures look great, watchcollector! I have a L-UDT just like that, but with the claw. Doesn't get out at all really, they aren't allowed here except to collect.


Since I'm the OP I'll state that I really don't care if the pics are touched up or not. So what???

I think it is great that people are sharing pics. I know I appreciate it!

Back on topic,

I'm really liking those Kimbers...


----------



## depusm12

I really like that Kimber. Hows it shoot brighterisbetter?


----------



## brighterisbetter

Chronos said:


> Since I'm the OP I'll state that I really don't care if the pics are touched up or not. So what???
> 
> I think it is great that people are sharing pics. I know I appreciate it!
> 
> Back on topic,
> 
> I'm really liking those Kimbers...



Thanks, of the 3 items shown from my EDC, I use two daily and hope I never have to use the third! Not shown is my 357 Ruger SP101, which I carry sometimes in place of the Kimber. I think my next purchase, other than Elektrolumens' Shadeslayer Fatboy, is probably going to be Benchmade 556 in yellow w/out serrations. Whaddaya think?


----------



## Illum

be advised the forum regulations require pics to be sized to within a dimension of 800x800 pixels or approx 7.85x7.85 inches


----------



## brighterisbetter

thanks, just fixed it depusm12, it likes p+ hollow points for sure, at the range w/ fmj the lighter short slide tends to jam every 5 rounds or so which believe it or not is fairly common on the ultra series, so as long as i feed it a healthy diet of corbon's, there's no problem whatsoever.


----------



## DM51

Chronos said:


> Since I'm the OP I'll state that I really don't care if the pics are touched up or not. So what???


 This is correct. As per the OP's wish, it doesn't matter if pics in this thread are re-touched or digitally enhanced, so long as there is no intention to mislead people and there is no mischief or deception intended. There has been no evidence of that here, so far as I am aware.


----------



## Chronos

Thanks DM51. I'm simply assuming no one would want to mislead anyone on a thread like this. That would be so sad.

I like the BM556. Those mini-grips appear to have a great reputation. I'm probably going to pick up a Spyderco Salt in yellow to keep and use around the beach. Probably an Atlantic.

I'd love to see more Kimbers.


----------



## watchcollector1968

One with a pistol to keep in full theme of this thread.






Yes, this was adjusted for lighting, contrast and a slight "antique" shading from the edges inward.


----------



## brighterisbetter

Chronos said:


> I like the BM556. Those mini-grips appear to have a great reputation. I'm probably going to pick up a Spyderco Salt in yellow to keep and use around the beach. Probably an Atlantic.


I like that one too, but am unfamiliar with the mechanism holding the clip on, does this knife require a special tool to service the clip if say I wanted to reverse it?
http://spyderco.com/catalog/details.php?product=172


----------



## beavo451

Sig P226R .357 SIG
Surefire X300
Benchmade Mini-Reflex Auto


----------



## Patsplace

Daekar,
I've skinned beaver in the Yukon with one of those knives and stropped it on the tail to keep it razor sharp. They were $5 Cdn. back then, (Early 70's) were a laminate of really good steel on the edge and softer metal to sandwich it. 

Pat


----------



## DaFABRICATA




----------



## Tempest UK

Looks like you're well stocked with flashlight ammo 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## depusm12

DaFABRICATA said:


>


 
Nice AR-15, which brand is it?


----------



## Illum

thats alot of DL123As oo:
have you worked out a "in case of fire" procedure in case one cell had a fight with another? 

my battery box has a maximum occupancy at any one time 25, and thats by my fire code:nana:


----------



## kaichu dento

chipwillis said:


> My back-up HK P2000sk


At risk of giving away my ignorance, what are the items in the middle of the picture?


----------



## Tachikoma

Spy 007, Titanium beauties produced by Dave/Data/Cool Fall :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot

kaichu dento said:


> At risk of giving away my ignorance, what are the items in the middle of the picture?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/192650


----------



## ttran97

DaFABRICATA said:


>



Jesus, Tim. Remind me not to invade Michigan. haha! Very awesome lights and weapons, buddy!


----------



## 84Maroon

Michigan has a great militia, makes me proud to call it "Home"


----------



## toby_pra

WOW DaFab this is awesome!


----------



## KeyGrip

ttran97 said:


> Jesus, Tim. Remind me not to invade Michigan.



   

I think that picture is a pretty good reminder on it's own.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Awww, come on guys......I just like my toys


----------



## Patriot

DaFABRICATA said:


> Awww, come on guys......I just like my toys




You're just like the rest of us then.....


----------



## toby_pra

Patriot36 said:


> You're just like the rest of us then.....


 
+1:thumbsup:


----------



## powernoodle




----------



## climberkid

rock on powernoodle. :rock:


----------



## Boogaard

Oh man, you guys have very nice toys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Patriot

Nice powernoodle. I've always been a CZ75 fan because of the low reciprocating mass of the slide. Those guns only produce about 60% of the recoil impulse of a USP or XD, and a little less than the Glock also. One of the best designs ever.


----------



## Mercaptan

Sorry I didn't include a knife... oh god! The horror!

MMM, I love my new FNP-45. Nothing like 15+1 capacity of .45 ACP in a DA/SA package with external hammer, manual safety, decocker, and firing pin lock.

Now for an X-300 Surefire for that rail!


----------



## Sardaukar

[Removed]


----------



## Juggernaut

I may not be rich, but my gear gets the job done. The top knife you see is my “self defense knife "though you should run away if posible", I know it may not cost as much as most of the $100+ knifes on this thread but I never use it and if I had to I wouldn’t be able to keep it anyways. If I need a real knife I use my Swiss champ I EDC. I didn’t bother posting an EDC light because if the chips were down I would much rather have the RayOvac at my side “poor man’s M6” I can throw 500+ lumens for a realistic time of over 2 hours. As for as the gun, that’s my S&W M28 Highway Patrolman, it’s got a sweet trigger pull of only 1.7 pound in single action. And the ammo you see it the most ballisticly destructive .357 magnum ammo ever loaded:devil:, it’s 125dr. Gold dot H.P. bullets loaded over enough power to produce 1766 f.p.s. out of a 6in. barrel. Thus producing more than twice the energy of a standard .45 ACP loaded from Corbon or Hornady being fired out of the same length barrel. While also surpassing the maximum power a level III-A ballistic vest can defeat.


----------



## Patriot

Sorry Jugg, but your trigger scale may be broken if it's indicating a 1lb double action trigger. Maybe you meant 10lbs though which is still respectable for a N frame. 

Gunsmiths who can achieve a sub 8lb trigger pull on K, L, & N frames and still prove to be functionally reliable are a very rare breed and very expensive. I used to shoot a S&W JP 686 in competition and it was tuned to a very light 8lbs. Jerry Miculik shoots his record setting revolvers at about 9lbs double action pull which is about as light as he can go without out cycling the speed of the action.

The muzzle engery (ME) measured in kinetic energy (KE), disproportionately favors projectiles moving at high velocity and can make them seem more powerful than they actually are. For example, a .223 roughly equates to a (ME) of 1250 ft-lbf, while a .44 mag roughly equates to a (ME) of 1000 ft-lbf. It would appear the the .223 would be better for defending yourself from a black bear because of the higher muzzle energy, but it isn't. One good way to measure relative energies is to calculate the weight of the projectile x its velocity. In other words a 125 grain projectile traveling at 1750 feet per second equates to a Power Factor (PF) of *218,750* (125 x 1750). A 230gr .45 projectile traveling at 900 fps equates to a (PF) of *207,000* (230 X 900). As you can see, when using the more realistic Power Factor formula the .357 doesn't produce twice the amount of relative energy or recoil of the .45. When taking the same (PF) formula to the .223 vs. the .44 mag the figures are, 55gr x 3200fps = *176,000* (PF) and 240gr x 1500fps = *360,000*, which is also about the difference that the shooter feels in recoil.

Regarding level III-A ballistic protection, remember that it's a minimum rating and will likely protect against threats of higher standards. Level II will likely prevent the level III-A test standard from penetrating. Likewise the Level III-A prevents penetration much higher than its test standard of 9mm FMJ submachine gun. The limiting factor is usually blunt trauma to the back side of the vest that the National Institute of Justice specifies as 44mm into a soft clay test surface. A trauma plate in conjunction with Level III-A can easily handle energies that far exceed 124gr FMJ at 1400fps. If you have some special reason to defeat III-A armor, I would suggest rifle calibers.

I like your picture and your Rayovac! :thumbsup: What kind of bulb does that thing use?


----------



## Metatron

Patriot36 said:


> Nice pics everyone! :thumbsup:


now heres a man with an eye for quality. i think ill keep my .22 Beretta with sound suppressor well hidden


----------



## Patriot

Metatron said:


> now heres a man with an eye for quality. i think ill keep my .22 Beretta with sound suppressor well hidden




Are you kidding! You better share that little Beretta. I love suppressors! Is it a Tomcat / Gemtech marriage? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Metatron

Patriot36 said:


> Are you kidding! You better share that little Beretta. I love suppressors! Is it a Tomcat / Gemtech marriage? I'd love to see it.


 afraid not mate, in another life i designed and manufactured noise suppressors for certain clientele, started as a hobby really for my own curiosity and it just went from there. i must admit though that i did take apart a french suppressor to gain some understanding as to the process. wasnt overly impressed with their design, so i left it to my imagination and limited understanding and after a few misses i hit the ultimate in suppression without compromise to ordinance accuracy. now i am talking 13 years ago and i have no idea as to what is on the market now...


----------



## Patriot

Metatron said:


> after a few misses i hit the ultimate in suppression without compromise to ordinance accuracy. now i am talking 13 years ago and i have no idea as to what is on the market now...



Ah....understandable. There has literally been an industry explosion in suppressor technology over the past 5-7 years, primarily lead by three companies. They're achieving more suppression and increased robustness with ever decreasing size.


----------



## Metatron

Patriot36 said:


> Ah....understandable. There has literally been an industry explosion in suppressor technology over the past 5-7 years, primarily lead by three companies. They're achieving more suppression and increased robustness with ever decreasing size.


 hmm, just browsing the sites now, my god, there r even sites with explanation on how to go about building suppressors, good grief, lol, in those days, sans computers, it was trial and error. those were the days, lol, now in australia a pea shooter has to be licensed. bloody do gooders


----------



## Juggernaut

Patriot36 said:


> Sorry Jugg, but your trigger scale may be broken if it's indicating a 1lb double action trigger. Maybe you meant 10lbs though which is still respectable for a N frame.
> 
> Gunsmiths who can achieve a sub 8lb trigger pull on K, L, & N frames and still prove to be functionally reliable are a very rare breed and very expensive. I used to shoot a S&W JP 686 in competition and it was tuned to a very light 8lbs. Jerry Miculik shoots his record setting revolvers at about 9lbs double action pull which is about as light as he can go without out cycling the speed of the action.
> 
> The muzzle engery (ME) measured in kinetic energy (KE), disproportionately favors projectiles moving at high velocity and can make them seem more powerful than they actually are. For example, a .223 roughly equates to a (ME) of 1250 ft-lbf, while a .44 mag roughly equates to a (ME) of 1000 ft-lbf. It would appear the the .223 would be better for defending yourself from a black bear because of the higher muzzle energy, but it isn't. One good way to measure relative energies is to calculate the weight of the projectile x its velocity. In other words a 125 grain projectile traveling at 1750 feet per second equates to a Power Factor (PF) of *218,750* (125 x 1750). A 230gr .45 projectile traveling at 900 fps equates to a (PF) of *207,000* (230 X 900). As you can see, when using the more realistic Power Factor formula the .357 doesn't produce twice the amount of relative energy or recoil of the .45. When taking the same (PF) formula to the .223 vs. the .44 mag the figures are, 55gr x 3200fps = *176,000* (PF) and 240gr x 1500fps = *360,000*, which is also about the difference that the shooter feels in recoil.
> 
> Regarding level III-A ballistic protection, remember that it's a minimum rating and will likely protect against threats of higher standards. Level II will likely prevent the level III-A test standard from penetrating. Likewise the Level III-A prevents penetration much higher than its test standard of 9mm FMJ submachine gun. The limiting factor is usually blunt trauma to the back side of the vest that the National Institute of Justice specifies as 44mm into a soft clay test surface. A trauma plate in conjunction with Level III-A can easily handle energies that far exceed 124gr FMJ at 1400fps. If you have some special reason to defeat III-A armor, I would suggest rifle calibers.
> 
> I like your picture and your Rayovac! :thumbsup: What kind of bulb does that thing use?


 
Ayyy! Some one here actually knows about ballistics besides me “I‘m sure more people do to though“! Wow I was like what are you talking about my trigger pull is registering about 1.7 pounds….. And than I saw that I typed it got this in double action! Ha ya right! My bad I meant single action, In double action it’s about 9 and a half pounds. I shoot competition rim fire matches for my local gun club and finally bought myself a used Anschutz rifle and the trigger pull is about the same on my M28 however There is less creep on the pull in M28 than the Anschutz. Really it’s almost to light, but I didn’t have it set up this way. The guy I bought it from used it in pistol matches, so what ever he liked I got stuck with. Any way about muzzle energy, The way to really understand the true capability of a bullet on impact on a specific target is very difficult due to the various formulas used out there. I was simply stating the actual mathematical muzzle energy which in such case as the 5.56x45mm would show much higher numbers that say a 44 magnum “though I’ve found places that will load 44 mag. Hotter that .223” anyways formula you stated is basically the TKO one I often use that will show more accurate results of various cartridges compared to each other. Such as a .223 making 5.18 while a .45 acp will make 14. I would agree that the .45 has more knock down power than it’s high velocity .233 counterpart. However the .357 magnum I speak of is one of the best all round ballistic cartridges I’ve found so far. It may have a TKO of 11.3 which is less than the 230gr. 950fps .45 ACP the TKO method does not take hydroshock or expanding bullets in to consideration. The base line is to dump as much energy into a object as you can while just making it to the necessary penetration desired. In which case the 125gr. Gold dot h.p will expand to a tested .71 inches while retaining 92% of it’s weight at the specified velocity of 1750fps while penetrating around 14 inches of ballistic gel. Thus it will dump all of it’s 840 ft lb of energy in to a man size target while a round like a 230gr. F.M.J. .45 will most likely over penetrate only dumping some of it’s 425 ft lb of energy in to it’s target. Not that I’m knocking the .45 ACP, 9mm, or S&W .40 cal “they are all very good stopping cartridges” The round I speaks of is simply a very extreme version of a normally loaded .357 magnum at nearly 42,000 psi . While when I said the round will defect level III-A ballistic vest I didn’t mean penetrate, just cause more that the normal allowed trauma to the wearer “Not that I’m trying to defeat vests or something, but I was just showing how hot the load I have is”.
Thanks for clearing up the trigger pull misprint I made. 

Oh and the RayOvac uses a old 4416 par36, I had a new 4416 but it produced a wide ugly beam, than my father found an old car spotlight from the early 80’s with a 4416 bulb which was built completely different than the new style. It puts out a much brighter tighter beam than my other one. Any ways these par bulbs have the highest life rating I’ve seen at 300 hours I figure if I don’t over drive them then they’ll last for quite along time, and I shouldn’t have to worry about them blowing out when I need them most:twothumbs.


----------



## adamlau

XD-40 vs. Yard Hook vs. M6-CB 1185...


----------



## adamlau

M4 11707 vs. SRKW Crash Axe vs Polarion PH50...


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## fishmanstan

I'm not a very good photographer.... This is the best I could do


----------



## FrogmanM

:welcome:Stan! That is quite a setup you have there, not to mention 2 torches on one weapon! Thanks for the pics

Mayo


----------



## fishmanstan

Thanks!!! I just wish I could make the pictures look as nice as everybody else around here does...:thumbsup:


----------



## Metatron

err, u expecting noisy neighbors fishmanstan


----------



## lumafist

Metatron said:


> err, u expecting noisy neighbors fishmanstan


 

*Fishmanstan IS the noisy neighbour.........*:tinfoil:


----------



## hate2wait

A first try, far away from being a professionel:

Link


----------



## kaichu dento

One of my favorite shots so far!


----------



## Juggernaut

hate2wait said:


> A first try, far away from being a professionel:
> 
> Link


 
What’s that thick block of medal?


----------



## KeyGrip

Kevin Wilkins, nice.


----------



## hate2wait

Juggernaut said:


> What’s that thick block of medal?



It is Titanium


----------



## lumafist

KeyGrip said:


> Kevin Wilkins, nice.


 

Don`t see them to often.....!

They are way cool....!


----------



## fredlumox

From France :wave:


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## 1wrx7

fishmanstan said:


> I'm not a very good photographer.... This is the best I could do


 
Is that a .308 M1 with the Vltor stock set? Very nice


----------



## fishmanstan

Thanks!!!
It is a .308 M1A Socom I with a Sage EBR stock. It is probably my favorite setup, kinda heavy though. The Socom in original configuration was a little front heavy, so it is a little more balanced now. Supposedly Beta is going to send me some 100rd drum clips, but we'll see. I've already been waiting for them for a year or more.


----------



## FredericoFreire

I'm not good at all on taking pictures, but here's my try:


----------



## toby_pra

WTH fishmanstan....crazy :twothumbs


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## jumpstat




----------



## skunksoup

Sorry its a link. http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3149/2750608019_7314821e8a_b.jpg


----------



## cmacclel




----------



## griff




----------



## depusm12

Nice pistols griff.


----------



## loszabo

Wow, there are some really nice pictures in this thread!!!


----------



## maxray

Pistol is an H&K USP 9mm Compact.

(_Moderator note: Oversized pic removed IAW CPF image rules._)


----------



## lumafist

skunksoup said:


> Sorry its a link. http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3149/2750608019_7314821e8a_b.jpg


 

Very nice W. Henry there....!!


----------



## SparkLite

DaFABRICATA said:


>


 
Nice Zombie bashing kit...!


----------



## skunksoup

lumafist said:


> Very nice W. Henry there....!!



Thanks!


----------



## Metatron




----------



## Christoph

Here are some of mine






C


----------



## Sardaukar

Forgot the blade.


----------



## Kid9P

:devil: :devil:




:devil: :devil:


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice pictures guys...:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Solscud007

This counts as a light AND blade right? haha


----------



## starburst

A few favorites


----------



## Patriot

Some Bling.... 1967 Medalist.


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## toby_pra

WOW cool...


----------



## Patriot

1975 Browning Challenger, old school Solingen Hubertus auto, and the always classy WineLight


----------



## brighterisbetter

Ruger SP101 w/bobbed hammer, Rexford Resonance/Godspeed custom, Ti PD-S mizer





















After a roughly 8 month wait, she's finally here. And what a beauty if I may say so!


----------



## Patriot

The Vintage look, a minty 1953 Colt Officers Target, Buck Ranger, Classic Mini


----------



## cruisemissile

sw airweight, lumapower incendio, surefire kl4/vgfb2, fenix p1d-ce, pentagonlight L3, glock 27, colt bayonet.


----------



## cruisemissile

walter p38 (dated 1943), real WW2 german holster, randall #2, SF E2E sg.


----------



## cruisemissile




----------



## Tachikoma




----------



## cruisemissile

Tachikoma said:


>


 
nice set up. where's the blade?


----------



## Tachikoma

Ops wrong thread, I should move this to Weaponlights collection


----------



## Patriot

cruisemissile said:


> walter p38 (dated 1943), real WW2 german holster, randall #2, SF E2E sg.




Nice Cruisemissile. Was the Walther in '43 a steel frame....I can't remember?


----------



## cruisemissile

Patriot36 said:


> Nice Cruisemissile. Was the Walther in '43 a steel frame....I can't remember?


 
thx..i belive it is steel frame, i think it was the post-war ones that went alloy frame.


----------



## cruisemissile

_clockwise from left_

cold steel master tanto san mai blade
balisong bm41ss
spyderco spyderfly
Springfield Ultra Compact V10 Ported with aluma grips + Meprolight sights
Surefire E2 SG w/ KL4
Vital Gear FB2 w/ SF KL1
Lumapower Incendio


----------



## jasonvk77

cmacclel said:


>



is that a G3.how the hell did u get that


----------



## Patriot

jasonvk77 said:


> is that a G3.how the hell did u get that





HK91 / G3 rifles are one of the most widely reproduced military rifles in the world and are available where laws don't prohibit ownership. The JLD is one of the very nice quality clones and used HK stampings. You must be another BF2 player....? 

http://www.ptr91.com/products_ptr.html


----------



## Policetacteam

DeFab,

What is the square Surefire 123 battery holder you have pictured? Just curious..I have never seen one like that before! Nice set-up! When the zombies attack I will PM you! :twothumbs


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Policetacteam said:


> DeFab,
> 
> What is the square Surefire 123 battery holder you have pictured? Just curious..I have never seen one like that before! Nice set-up! When the zombies attack I will PM you! :twothumbs


 


I really hope the zombies don't come...:shakehead
The 123 Battery Holder is the Surefire Huricane Case.
It is a discontinued model and holds 12 spares and has a small 3 volt lamp with looooong runtime.


----------



## Policetacteam

:rocke Fab...If that Hurricane case ever becomes too much of a burden or just takes up too much of your light, gun, and knife space please let me know. That's very cool!


----------



## greenLED

Policetacteam said:


> :rocke Fab...If that Hurricane case ever becomes too much of a burden or just takes up too much of your light, gun, and knife space please let me know. That's very cool!


There's one for sale at the marketplace.


----------



## Mercaptan

Mark III hunter with Mark II bushing and sear, so I guess it's a Mark II.5 (removes the magazine disconnect... a seriously annoying feature). Switched out the very nice looking Cocobolo grips for the extra comfortable Hogue overmold, ambidextrous model. One of these days I'll throw a Burris Fastfire on it.


----------



## Policetacteam

GrrenLED,

Saw it...missed it! Maybe next time! 


Lots of great pics from everyone! I need to figure out how to photograph my gear and contribute. I have a few toys laying around as well!! :naughty:


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## coyote223




----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## rockz4532

2 Inova X5's, Swiss Army Knife, Crosman Pro77


----------



## lumafist

*No gunz in these pics but my favorites nonetheless.....*


----------



## gswitter

Love that Extreme II Mule!

I really wish TnC had done a larger run of those bodies. Another in HA natural is at the very top of my want list.


----------



## lumafist

gswitter said:


> Love that Extreme II Mule!
> 
> I really wish TnC had done a larger run of those bodies. Another in HA natural is at the very top of my want list.


 

Hey Gordie...
Thanks...!

Have you got any other ones besides the black one...?


----------



## gswitter

AFAIK, the Extreme II was only done in HA natural. I don't remember what finishes were available on the extra bodies TnC sold, or if they were all raw like yours.

I really like the Extreme II body on my RV7'ed KX1, and it feels great in the hand, but I don't want to break up my Extreme II just for the body.






_Edit: Not sure why the above picture (Small Classic Sebenza, RV7'ed KX1 on Extreme II body, HK USP .40) keeps coming and going._ :thinking:


----------



## Sgt. LED

I'd love to have a body like that!


----------



## Kiessling

Böker damast letter opener. The icing on the cake is that it is made from the steel of the Leopard 1 MBT's main gun (in part).






bernie



P.S.: Sgt.LED ... what we see from your body in your avatar is mighty impressive. No need for a different body I guess?


----------



## toby_pra

Bernie that letter opener is sweet...!:twothumbs


----------



## toby_pra

gswitter said:


> AFAIK, the Extreme II was only done in HA natural. I don't remember what finishes were available on the extra bodies TnC sold, or if they were all raw like yours.
> 
> I really like the Extreme II body on my RV7'ed KX1, and it feels great in the hand, but I don't want to break up my Extreme II just for the body.


 
Hi! 

Where these bodies sold seperatly from the TNC-Shop????


----------



## Sgt. LED

Kiessling said:


> P.S.: Sgt.LED ... what we see from your body in your avatar is mighty impressive. No need for a different body I guess?


 

It's a steady work in progress. I'm not done till I can roll a car over unassissted. :tinfoil: Or something? 

But the flashlight body is sweet, a 2AA Nat E series compatible tube like that would be nice to have.

Your "letter opener" is even sweeter!
Very nice!


----------



## lumafist

toby_pra said:


> Hi!
> 
> Where these bodies sold seperatly from the TNC-Shop????


 
The TNC Maxlite style you see in my pic where available some time ago..
Black and bare IIRC..

Gswitter has a black one and as you see my bare one is there..
Only a handful done...


----------



## gswitter

All the Extreme II's were HA nat, IIRC.

TnC sold a few extra bodies - some bare, like Axel's, and some HA, but I can't remember if the latter were black and/or natural.

_I don't know why the picture with the RV7'ed KX1 on an Extreme II body periodically disappears from my previous post. Maybe ImageShack doesn't like guns in pics. _:shrug:


----------



## lumafist

I sold you a Blk TNC...?
I had two and sold someone nice a black TNC Maxlite, I thought it was you Gordon..?
One not exactly like the one posted here but missing a TC...

Jeez.. I must be loosing some screws, could have sworn it was to you I sold it.....


----------



## gswitter

I remember that you had a black Maxlite body for sale at one point, but I didn't buy it. You sold me a McLux TK.


----------



## lumafist

gswitter said:


> I remember that you had a black Maxlite body for sale at one point, but I didn't buy it. You sold me a McLux TK.


Now I remember..


I hope you are still in a happy plece with that one Gordon..!?

She was a VERY nice piece sold to me and then to you..... 

Now who got my other one....???


----------



## Patriot

Kiessling said:


> Böker damast letter opener. The icing on the cake is that it is made from the steel of the Leopard 1 MBT's main gun (in part).
> 
> bernie






Wow, that's very neat. I really like the shape of the cutting edge and character of the layers. Always reminds of reading a topo map...lol


----------



## :)>

Some new items that are cutting into my flashlight money...


----------



## 276

Very nice!!


----------



## Sgt. LED

What's that nice beefy ******* under the handguard? Looks like it's made to work hard! :thumbsup:


----------



## herbicide

[Airsoft 92F repro, rescaled Vic. Camper, SRM 718, Kneissler Farmer, T1, WF1000L]


----------



## Patriot

I like that walnut handled Swiss Army Herb. I've never seen one like that before.


----------



## herbicide

Patriot36 said:


> I like that walnut handled Swiss Army Herb. I've never seen one like that before.



Nice, isn't it...
And showing them off, if you can't get into the marketplace.


----------



## ROLX51

NEW GUY HERE!


----------



## Chronos

Wow- love the Pam

Goatee- nice M4! Who makes it? It is now time to accessorize...


----------



## toby_pra

Very nice at all!!! :twothumbs


----------



## Ossa1970

Deleted


----------



## gswitter

Nice P7! If I ever decide to pick up another handgun, that would be at the top of my list.


----------



## Patriot

Holy P7! Very nice. One of the dumbest things I've ever done was sell mine or any firearm for that matter. Hold onto that baby.


----------



## 276

I don't have a real gun but this can substitute, two airsoft guns..plus something extra


----------



## loszabo

276 said:


> I don't have a real gun but this can substitute, two airsoft guns..plus something extra



I spotted a few of my favorite SOGs... Yeah! :wave:

Have some Kydex guru make you a decent sheat for the Pentagon. Mine's from Survival Sheath Systems, but I also like Dave Brown aka BuyBrown holsters.


----------



## Pontiaker

Chronos said:


> Mrs. Chronos is out with friends tonight so I thought I'd take a few pics of some of my toys. Sorry about the quality of the pics- I managed to leave the good camera at the beach house. Oh well.
> 
> I thought I'd open the old safe and clean some pistols. I hope no one minds a few pics of guns, lights and blades (ok, I left all but a couple of blades upstairs... sigh).  Let's see how many can ID the pistols: manufacturer and model.
> 
> Let's see what you've got in your collection!


 

I'll take that 27 off your hands! Or is it a pre 27?


----------



## boudeou

no guns allowed here so just knives and flashlights for me :

black is beautiful





the big boyz





blue red and "white"





impact toys





shinny


----------



## hamheart

276 said:


> I don't have a real gun but this can substitute, two airsoft guns..plus something extra



how do you like your tf7?


----------



## roces111

-DPMS LRT .308 AP4
-Sig Sauer P220
-Remington 870 14.5" barrel
-Sig Tac auto folder
-SureFire M3
-SureFire M600A wepon light

(_Moderator note: Oversized pics removed IAW CPF image rules._)

Picture 1

Picture 2

Picture 3


----------



## PCC

Ossa1970 said:


> Here's a few


P7M8? Kind of hard to tell from the picture if it is a P7M8, P7M13, or P7K3. Definitely not a P7 M10.


----------



## gswitter

boudeou said:


>


How about a better shot of that E2DL head on the Maxlite body? (I assume that's what it is anyway.)


----------



## 276

hamheart said:


> how do you like your tf7?



Love it. I unfortunately paid a lot more for it then what it is now.


----------



## boudeou

gswitter said:


> How about a better shot of that E2DL head on the Maxlite body? (I assume that's what it is anyway.)


 
here with a kl4
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2827981&postcount=164


----------



## cruisemissile

276 said:


> I don't have a real gun but this can substitute, two airsoft guns..plus something extra


 
nice setup, even the airguns. 
I started with airguns when I was a kid and used my stepdads' .22 rifle and revolver. then when I turned 18, my gun collection started to grow.
airguns is where it starts!


----------



## lumafist

boudeou said:


> here with a kl4
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2827981&postcount=164


 

Very nice...!

I miss mine badly....
I still have my bare one to keep me company though....:thumbsup:


----------



## Ossa1970

It's a P7 PSP, (Polizei Selbstlade-Pistole, or Police Selfloading Pistol) with bottom mag release. Used German Police Issue.


----------



## cruisemissile

Ossa1970 said:


> It's a P7 PSP, (Polizei Selbstlade-Pistole, or Police Selfloading Pistol) with bottom mag release. Used German Police Issue.


 
Of all the years I've been collecting and acquiring guns, I have always wanted a P7 but never gotten around to them. I love them.
Its sexy., Its the gun that , I think, suites 007 better than the wimpy *** PPK.


----------



## PCC

Ossa1970 said:


> It's a P7 PSP, (Polizei Selbstlade-Pistole, or Police Selfloading Pistol) with bottom mag release. Used German Police Issue.


Sweet! I completely missed the missing mag release at the base of the trigger guard. This is the gun that precedes the P7M8. If you ever want to shoot a P7M8 please let me know and we can hook up somewhere to compare them. I'm near San Francisco.



cruisemissile said:


> Of all the years I've been collecting and acquiring guns, I have always wanted a P7 but never gotten around to them. I love them.
> Its sexy., Its the gun that , I think, suites 007 better than the wimpy *** PPK.


Don't forget that Ian Fleming wrote the books back in the '50s or '60s and that his original gun was an Asp, which was a custom-modified Smith & Wesson model 69.

No joke, I was watching a Chinese police movie back in 1990 or so and the heroine was running around shooting up the bad guys with a Tokarev or some crappy Eastern Bloc pistol that had an endless supply of bullets until the most inopportune time. Anyway, her backup gun, in an akle holster, was a P7! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## cruisemissile

PCC said:


> Sweet! I completely missed the missing mag release at the base of the trigger guard. This is the gun that precedes the P7M8. If you ever want to shoot a P7M8 please let me know and we can hook up somewhere to compare them. I'm near San Francisco.
> 
> 
> Don't forget that Ian Fleming wrote the books back in the '50s or '60s and that his original gun was an Asp, which was a custom-modified Smith & Wesson model 69.
> 
> No joke, I was watching a Chinese police movie back in 1990 or so and the heroine was running around shooting up the bad guys with a Tokarev or some crappy Eastern Bloc pistol that had an endless supply of bullets until the most inopportune time. Anyway, her backup gun, in an akle holster, was a P7! I couldn't believe it!


 
as far as 007, his "original" issue gun supposedly was a beretta 418, but I do remember the SW ASP from the novels. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_James_Bond_firearms.

as far as chinese police movie using the P7, they've been around for a while, but surprsing that it was the backup gun. maybe they had to use the crappy issue gun as primary, and had a P7 as private purchase for backup use. 

i like them, but they have been pricey pricey.


----------



## :)>

Sgt. LED said:


> What's that nice beefy ******* under the handguard? Looks like it's made to work hard! :thumbsup:


 
It is a Bark River Bravo 2. I haven't gotten around to using it yet but I do have to say that the blade has a convex edge and it is the sharpest that I have ever encountered on a knife.


----------



## :)>

Chronos said:


> Wow- love the Pam
> 
> Goatee- nice M4! Who makes it? It is now time to accessorize...


 
It's a Rock River. I wonder what I might want to add to it... 

...maybe a light or something

I need some nice optics but I don't know what is available as I haven't even looked.


----------



## Ossa1970

PCC said:


> Sweet! I completely missed the missing mag release at the base of the trigger guard. This is the gun that precedes the P7M8. If you ever want to shoot a P7M8 please let me know and we can hook up somewhere to compare them. I'm near San Francisco.
> 
> 
> Don't forget that Ian Fleming wrote the books back in the '50s or '60s and that his original gun was an Asp, which was a custom-modified Smith & Wesson model 69.
> 
> No joke, I was watching a Chinese police movie back in 1990 or so and the heroine was running around shooting up the bad guys with a Tokarev or some crappy Eastern Bloc pistol that had an endless supply of bullets until the most inopportune time. Anyway, her backup gun, in an akle holster, was a P7! I couldn't believe it!


 
Thanks,

I have had a P7M8 and P7M13 but sold them over the years. So when I got the chance to own this one I could not pass it up. 

The P7M8 is more comfortable to shoot than mine due to the heat shield over the trigger guard, otherwise not much difference. 

I liked the ASP too but never got to own one. It was originally made from a S&W mod 39 by Armament Systems and Procedures Inc. AKA: ASP.

The newest ASP, ASP 2000 is made from a S&W 3913.

Bond has used many guns in the books and movies but the Beretta 418 .25 ACP was his first issue which was replaced by a PPK .32 ACP in the movies.


----------



## dyeman12

Nothing fancy, but my walkin' the woods trio sees a lot of mileage. 





-Buckmark with a TAC-65 and Docter sight
-Ra Clicky 140Cn
-Homemade Weed Wacker
Surprising how often a good light comes in handy to check dark spots in the woods.


Or maybe something a bit more discrete





-P7M13 
-EX10-Ti (Thanks Russtang!)
-Benchmade Mini Reflex Auto
Had the P7 for over 17 years and love it. It does heat up after a couple of mags run through fast, but it is dead on accurate. It lives in the flip safe under the bed for things that go bump in the night.


----------



## greenLED

cruisemissile said:


> Of all the years I've been collecting and acquiring guns, I have always wanted a P7 but never gotten around to them. I love them.
> Its sexy., Its the gun that , I think, suites 007 better than the wimpy *** PPK.


While I like the looks and I know it's a fine pistol, I absolutely hated shooting one of'em puppies. Nothing was where I expected it to be! :shakehead


----------



## cruisemissile

greenLED said:


> While I like the looks and I know it's a fine pistol, I absolutely hated shooting one of'em puppies. Nothing was where I expected it to be! :shakehead


 
hmm, I guess I can relate- its alot like women: the ones that are great looking, maybe not so much fun to handle.
but the frumpy ones always turn out to be lots of fun to ride.


----------



## kaichu dento

greenLED said:


> While I like the looks and I know it's a fine pistol, I absolutely hated shooting one of'em puppies. Nothing was where I expected it to be! :shakehead


Mostly boils down to what you're used to shooting. Nothing feels better to me than the P7. Best UI (flashlight teminology works for guns too!) of any pistol ever. Every shot is single action and it is automatically on safe when you let go of the grip. Barrel never moves and it is also one of the most compact full size autos made.

If you like them it's hard to replace, but if you don't like them it's unlikely you ever will. They have also been shown to be an excellent pistol for people with small hands, women in particular.


----------



## PCC

kaichu dento said:


> Mostly boils down to what you're used to shooting. Nothing feels better to me than the P7. Best UI (flashlight teminology works for guns too!) of any pistol ever. Every shot is single action and it is automatically on safe when you let go of the grip. Barrel never moves and it is also one of the most compact full size autos made.
> 
> If you like them it's hard to replace, but if you don't like them it's unlikely you ever will. They have also been shown to be an excellent pistol for people with small hands, women in particular.


I told myself that I would not post in this thread again unless I was posting a picture to keep it on track.






The very first pistol I ever bought was the P7M8 so using it was very intuitive for me. I have no problems shooting other guns, too, but the P7 just feels good in my hands and its UI is instinctive to me. I can't shoot it as accurately as I'm sure a lot of you folks probably can but that's okay with me. I just need more range time with it.

About the gun in the movie I mentioned above: The typical Chinese audience wouldn't know the difference between a P7 and a $2 POS gun. The Tokarev is more recognizeable so it was used as the primary. Since most folks are not allowed to purchase firearms in China most people there are ignorant of how they work and what is what. There was a different movie where they showed the bullet in flight and the entire bullet was flying through the air, not spinning and with the shell casing still attached to the bullet!


----------



## BIGLOU

Noobie to CPF. You guy have nice stuff. Like everbody still under construction. Here's my collection. Missing is my Streamlight SL-20, Z2 and G2/6R w/ conv. kit (at work) and Mossberg 500A (didnt fit in cabinet).

(_Moderator note: Oversized pic removed IAW CPF image rules._)


----------



## Patriot

BIGLOU said:


> Noobie to CPF. You guy have nice stuff. Like everbody still under construction. Here's my collection. Missing Mossberg 500A (didnt fit in cabinet).




:welcome: 

Very cool stuff yourself. About the Mossberg, that's ok since it's a Pistols thread.


----------



## Patriot

greenLED said:


> While I like the looks and I know it's a fine pistol, I absolutely hated shooting one of'em puppies. Nothing was where I expected it to be! :shakehead




The P7 is actually very inherently accurate and has awesome lockup. Sometimes people tend to over grip the P7 with WAY more force than what's necessary to **** it. Like all thin handled handguns, if it isn't stabilized by a good amount of lateral support the trigger squeeze usually causes shooters to pattern laterally. This effect is more noticable on the M8 than M13 but easy to overcome with an awareness to what is happening. 

I miss my M13.


----------



## cruisemissile

The very first pistol I ever bought was the P7M8 so using it was very intuitive for me. I have no problems shooting other guns, too, but the P7 just feels good in my hands and its UI is instinctive to me. I can't shoot it as accurately as I'm sure a lot of you folks probably can but that's okay with me. I just need more range time with it.

About the gun in the movie I mentioned above: The typical Chinese audience wouldn't know the difference between a P7 and a $2 POS gun. The Tokarev is more recognizeable so it was used as the primary. Since most folks are not allowed to purchase firearms in China most people there are ignorant of how they work and what is what. There was a different movie where they showed the bullet in flight and the entire bullet was flying through the air, not spinning and with the shell casing still attached to the bullet![/quote]

Nice P7 AND Randall knife.


----------



## PCC

Thanks! That Randall is part of two Randalls, a Model 14 and a Model 16, that were ordered at the same time and are matching in their features.


----------



## cruisemissile

PCC said:


> Thanks! That Randall is part of two Randalls, a Model 14 and a Model 16, that were ordered at the same time and are matching in their features.


 
I have a #2, and have a Bowie coming to me later this year (long wait).
I have another #2 but have another 4 years to wait.
silly to wait, but they're legendary.


----------



## PCC

I have a cousin who used to work at what was considered the largest knife store on the west coast who believes that all Randall Made Knives made after Bo Randall died aren't worth the steel that they're made of. I disagree, of course. If I were to buy another one it would be a lot smaller, more like a Model 3 Hunter. Then again, there are a lot more inexpensive knives out there that I could buy to beat the snot out of instead of abusing a Randall.

Again, to keep this thread on topic, a picture:




This is the Model 14 mentioned before.


----------



## ConfederateScott

These are my favorites.........the .357 S&W in the middle on the left is stamped New York State Police and has been given an unbelievable trigger job. The green colored .38 finish is Duracoat. The Para-Ordnance 1911 14/45 LDL was originally blued steel. I had it chrome plated. Unfortunately carrying it as a duty weapon for years resulted in the chrome rubbing off behind the trigger guard and the metal turning rust colored where my finger rests. The U2, M4/KL6/SW01 Leggo and M6/KL6 w/amber lens combo are my favorite lights. Oh yeah, almost forgot, the Benchmade Griptillian is my all time favorite pocket knife.


----------



## 276

I like that Taurus Judge you got there.


----------



## ConfederateScott

Thanks. It's nice but I want to trade it for one of the newer models that will take 3" shells. The one I have will only accept 2 1/2" shells. Regardless, it's boo-coodles of fun pitching up and shooting clay pigeons with it.


----------



## 276

very cool!!


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## csshih

awesome shot there.. makes me wanna get some knives now 

anybody with some cheap crap they want to part with? I got 10$ in paypal.


----------



## loszabo

Sardaukar said:


>



What SOG is this, please? Thanks!


----------



## 276

It's a SOG Flash.


----------



## Sardaukar

Flash II

http://sogknives.com/store/FSA-98.html


----------



## loszabo

Sardaukar said:


> Flash II
> 
> http://sogknives.com/store/FSA-98.html



Thanks, guys! :candle:


----------



## 276

Sardaukar said:


> Flash II
> 
> http://sogknives.com/store/FSA-98.html



Same one i got.


----------



## Sardaukar

276 said:


> Same one i got.



:thumbsup: I'm thinking about buying a Flash for a smaller EDC knife.


----------



## rotncore

Not the best photo composition compared to some of the art shots before this...but here's mine.


----------



## DieselTech




----------



## KRUPPSTAHL

just a quick shot.






Custom Kimber, Microtech Hawk, SF L4 ( at repair right now )


----------



## brighterisbetter

KRUPPSTAHL said:


> Custom Kimber, Microtech Hawk, SF L4 ( at repair right now )


Is that a Ultra CDP II? I used to have one not so long ago and loved it, mine had a slight jamming issue though with +P Corbons.


----------



## Patriot

brighterisbetter said:


> Is that a Ultra CDP II? I used to have one not so long ago and loved it, mine had a slight jamming issue though with +P Corbons.




Any quality brand 19lb spring will fix that for +P use and still works well for standard loads, albeit with more felt recoil.


----------



## BVR




----------



## DaFABRICATA

A new addition...S&W 442 with Surefire/Emerson Black HA C2 and Extrema Ratio BF1 Folder. A JDR "Beta" on the keychain and my brass trit locator.


----------



## Patriot

Nice 442 DaFAB. What a nice little pocket piece.


----------



## bobisculous

This is me:

(_Moderator note: Oversized pics removed IAW CPF image rules._)

-Cameron


----------



## Sgt. LED

Hey what caliber is your brass locator?! 


DaFABRICATA said:


> A new addition...S&W 442 with Surefire/Emerson Black HA C2 and Extrema Ratio BF1 Folder. A JDR "Beta" on the keychain and my brass trit locator.


----------



## Patriot

It's slightly hard to tell scale wise without a projectile but it appears to be .22mag size.


----------



## bobisculous

I assume its home made? I really like it. I have had just a nite Tritium on my key ring for a while, but I would really like to make one of these.


----------



## Sgt. LED

OK DaFab........ Time to sell a few pre-drilled 22 mag shells. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1wrx7

Sgt. LED said:


> OK DaFab........ Time to sell a few pre-drilled 22 mag shells. :thumbsup:


 

Since DaFab hasn't jumped in I will... it's not a shell casing. Just a piece of brass he played around with. After seeing your post asking, it got me thinking. A .22lr should work for smaller vials but the .22Mag would be ideal... although hard to center the vial. I have a few 2X10mm vials that need a home so I guess I'll have to take my Ruger .22Mag Single Six to the range and get some spent casings to try out. With being slow at work I should be able to make a jig for the mill to hold the casings too. I love making useable things out of what a lot of people would think is junk. lovecpf Now I have another fun project to work on, and now I want a vial large enough to fit a .223 or a .44Mag casing:thinking:... Hey Bart... or Merkava...


----------



## bobisculous

1wrx7 said:


> Since DaFab hasn't jumped in I will... it's not a shell casing. Just a piece of brass he played around with. After seeing your post asking, it got me thinking. A .22lr should work for smaller vials but the .22Mag would be ideal... although hard to center the vial. I have a few 2X10mm vials that need a home so I guess I'll have to take my Ruger .22Mag Single Six to the range and get some spent casings to try out. With being slow at work I should be able to make a jig for the mill to hold the casings too. I love making useable things out of what a lot of people would think is junk. lovecpf Now I have another fun project to work on, and now I want a vial large enough to fit a .223 or a .44Mag casing:thinking:... Hey Bart... or Merkava...



Hmm. I have no long rifle, so next time I am at a range I will start browsing the selection to make something like this. Kind of seems like one would need a drill press in order to make holes like that? Or do you think its possible with just a standard hand held drill?

-Cameron


----------



## RyanA

So, who's got the new Fox Fury awl?


----------



## Mercaptan

RyanA said:


> So, who's got the new Fox Fury awl?



After looking at the specs, I can't see why anyone would want to get it. 

The ergonomics look poor compared to the Streamlight or SureFire, pushing down with the weak side thumb is much easier than pushing in on the Fox Fury.

And what's the deal with a strobe function? That's just a poor idea. I could forgive the ergonomics I suppose, but the programming seems to be a bad choice.


----------



## RyanA

I can't speak for the functionality/ ergonomics, but if it's using a bin cree emitter it's basically the same as having a pistol mountable M30, same optic, I'd bet the drive levels are around the same. I know some people have been looking for a way to mount a 6p style head to a pistol light for the reason of housing an m60 or m30, this could be the solution for some. Plus truthfully I don't own a pistol yet (I've been going back and forth between getting an AR15 or a G19) so any feedback is also welcome.

I'd bet they added the strobe with the idea of going after the leo crowd. I can't say if it will work or not though, it does seem odd.


----------



## STi

Sardauker...Sweet pics you take!!

Current steup.


----------



## AKDoug

This is my EDC (except the G3 that is just there to hold up the Colt)

Colt CCO
S&W 442
5.11 Tactical folding knife
Benchmade AFCK
E1B
Romisen R3-C3
G2 Real Tree







And this is what I carry hiking (about 3 times a week)

Colt KODIAK
Benchmade LFK (PROTOTYPE 2006 printed on back of blade)
Benchmade AFCK
G2 Real Tree
[email protected] 64 (only if hiking close to sunset)


----------



## kaichu dento

Nice!

By the way, I notice you listed models of everything except the Benchmade folder, which is an AFCK. I lost mine about 10 years ago and had to replace it with my trusty 705.


----------



## AKDoug

kaichu dento said:


> Nice!
> 
> By the way, I notice you listed models of everything except the Benchmade folder, which is an AFCK. I lost mine about 10 years ago and had to replace it with my trusty 705.





Thanks, I had no idea. This is my second one, the first was given to me by a buddy for my 16th birthday. That one went missing about a month before my 21st birthday (I think I know who it ended up with.) The one pictured was given to me by the same buddy for my 21st birthday, so after almost 6 years the model had slipped my mind.


----------



## kaichu dento

AKDoug said:


> Thanks, I had no idea. This is my second one, the first was given to me by a buddy for my 16th birthday. That one went missing about a month before my 21st birthday (I think I know who it ended up with.) The one pictured was given to me by the same buddy for my 21st birthday, so after almost 6 years the model had slipped my mind.


I don't know if you're familiar with the Fairbanks area but I left my AFCK at the Howling Dog in Fox and when I went back it was gone. One of the last nice things I had from my ex, it was kind of a bummer to lose. 

I notice that your hiking choice is a Kodiak. Being in Southcentral I'd be interested in getting an S&W 460 XVR!


----------



## AKDoug

kaichu dento said:


> I don't know if you're familiar with the Fairbanks area but I left my AFCK at the Howling Dog in Fox and when I went back it was gone. One of the last nice things I had from my ex, it was kind of a bummer to lose.
> 
> I notice that your hiking choice is a Kodiak. Being in Southcentral I'd be interested in getting an S&W 460 XVR!




I have lots of family in the Fairbanks area on both mine and my wife's sides so I know it pretty good. The 460 is a great choice and very versatile, you can put 460, 454, and 45 colt through it, but I got a screaming deal on my .44 KODIAK and it shoots better than any revolver I have ever touched, pair it up with some Cor-Bon or Alaska Backpacker ammo and it is as good as any hand gun for bear. Although you are much better of with a long gun which I always take my 12 ga with 3" Black Magic slugs camping. If it wasn't so danged hard to conceal it would definitely be my EDC.


----------



## Patriot

Nice Python Doug! :thumbsup:


----------



## AKDoug

Patriot said:


> Nice Python Doug! :thumbsup:




It is not a Python it is a Kodiak!


----------



## cruisemissile

AKDoug said:


> It is not a Python it is a Kodiak!


 
wow , as long as I've been collecting guns, I've never seen one of these. 
a gem indeed


----------



## Patriot

> AKDoug said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a Python it is a Kodiak!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah ok. Sorry about that. I quickly glanced at the pics and didn't catch some of the comments which followed. Now that I look at the first picture again I notice the hammer is different too. I have a blued 6" Python that I'll have to post sometime. In any case, I really like your *Kodiak* Doug.  Pretty unique since their aren't a whole lot of them.
Click to expand...


----------



## kaichu dento

Patriot said:


> ah ok. Sorry about that. I quickly glanced at the pics and didn't catch some of the comments which followed. Now that I look at the first picture again I notice the hammer is different too. I have a blued 6" Python that I'll have to post sometime. In any case, I really like your *Kodiak* Doug.  Pretty unique since their aren't a whole lot of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Colts! Let's see your Python!
Click to expand...


----------



## Burntrubber87

Whoa, a kodiak! lets see some more pics of that..that is a gorgeous .45 too, AKDoug. D*mn you NYS Pistol Permit!


----------



## AKDoug

Patriot said:


> ah ok. Sorry about that. I quickly glanced at the pics and didn't catch some of the comments which followed. Now that I look at the first picture again I notice the hammer is different too. I have a blued 6" Python that I'll have to post sometime. In any case, I really like your *Kodiak* Doug.  Pretty unique since their aren't a whole lot of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be sorry, and I am glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burntrubber87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, a kodiak! lets see some more pics of that..that is a gorgeous .45 too, AKDoug. D*mn you NYS Pistol Permit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention in the post above, that .45 is the Colt Gunsite edition. It has an officers grip frame (aluminum) and the commander barrel. Tried to post more picks of the Kodiak but for some reason I can't log in to ImageShack to upload them. I will try again later. Oh and although I live in Alaska I fell the same way about that d*mn NYS pistol permit and any other state that trys to restrict the lawful ownership of the firearms our Second Amendment garuntees, but we better not go into that to much in this area.
Click to expand...


----------



## AKDoug

Here is more pics. The Kodiak is a special run of 2000(1000 6" and 1000 4".) It is basically an Anaconda, with a non-fluted cylinder and a ported barrel. My understanding is that all 2000 were originally shipped to Alaska for sales.


----------



## KLC




----------



## kaichu dento

KLC, nice kit and I like your choice for signature line too.


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## van Christie




----------



## andyw513

Here's My PLR with Leapers UTG underneath on rail, with KaBar Next Gen underneath...




My custom Springfield with Techwell and Alumagrips, with my Cree Coleman Max beside my Applegate folder...




The Coleman Max shining on the Gerber...




My Walther resting on my trusty AA Mini-Mag, probably the most reliable light I have, lol




Another Pic of the two...


----------



## milkshake

a few of my favs here. the deer antler knives i made myself


----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## Sardaukar




----------



## 276

Your photos are awesome!


----------



## Sardaukar

Thank you.


----------



## merrimac




----------



## Roberts30

Nice Collection merrimac!! :twothumbs


----------



## Patriot

Another that I don't think I've posted before. This little .22 shoots quarter sized groups at 50 yards with CCI Green Tag and Winchester T22 Target. It also does well with most other quality jacketed high velocity .22 ammo. The Leupold is a 2X. Those are my Maratac AAA, one is polished SS the other natural HA. Knife is a Spyderco Military.


----------



## Roberts30

Nice mkIII patriot, :twothumbs
I just purchased one, and love it!


----------



## Patriot

Thanks Roberts....you'll have to post yours here too. 

I love the mag release of the MkIII, but can't stand the mag safety and loaded camber indicator. The first thing I did when I got the gun was grind off the foot for the mag safety and removed the loaded chamber indicator. That little silver colored piece of plastic sticking out the side drove me up the wall.  The safety lock is pretty silly too but it doesn't get in the way....just one more hole in the gun.


----------



## Solscud007

Sardaukar said:


>





wow gorgeous. mind sharing some tips? what lighting are you using? Any diffusers like a light tent?


----------



## GotDogs

*My first shot ( no pun ) at this.*






*My new* *M20, Wilson Tac Auto**, NAA PUG .22 Magnum w/Tritium front* sight.

Thanks,
John :thumbsup:


----------



## beavo451




----------



## Sardaukar

Solscud007 said:


> wow gorgeous. mind sharing some tips? what lighting are you using? Any diffusers like a light tent?



My photography setup is very cheap. 500 watt work light for the light source. Shower curtain diffusion panel. I use a tripod with the built-in timer function and take longer exposures.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cqdoan/3225148752/


----------



## woodasptim

I don't have anything very recent, but I"ll post anyway. :devil:


----------



## LethalWeapon

Love the Punisher grip (I think it's called that) in the first and third photo, woodasptim :thumbsup:


I'll add my own little picture when I get the chance.


----------



## Solscud007

LethalWeapon said:


> Love the Punisher (I think it's called that anyway) grip in the first and third photo, woodasptim :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I'll add my own little picture when I get the chance.




Yeah the punisher grip is awesome. any info on who made it? is it custom? where did you get it done?



Here is a half *** attempt at sardukar style pics. they arent as clean as his.


----------



## Sardaukar

I really like these, Solscud007.

http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1521/dsc0526q.jpg
http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/4110/dsc0527o.jpg

:thumbsup:


----------



## brighterisbetter

Solscud007 said:


> Yeah the punisher grip is awesome. any info on who made it? is it custom? where did you get it done?



http://www.1911stuff.com/

I used to own a set for my Kimber Ultra CDP II and they're nice for the price. :thumbsup: Also, Solscud007 I sent you a PM recently regarding a 6BL, not sure if you got it yet.


----------



## Solscud007

Sardaukar said:


> I really like these, Solscud007.
> 
> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/1521/dsc0526q.jpg
> http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/4110/dsc0527o.jpg
> 
> :thumbsup:




thanks. It is a little annoying that my Laptop coloring is different. when i use my gf's laptop (it is hooked up to a large monitor) the coloring looks green in the pics.

Need to work on the photography skills. thanks for the tips.

Brighterisbetter, sorry I dont check the market place that often. check your PM.


----------



## Patriot

Time to bump this one.








I'm not a serrated blade fan but oh well.... it's fine for mountain biking.


----------



## Boy SureFire

ok I cannot help myself, I like that pistol what is it:mecry:?


----------



## Patriot

It's this one...






















.38 Super Major, race gun.


----------



## Armadew




----------



## BSBG

Here's a couple:


----------



## KeyGrip

BSBG said:


>



HOW??


----------



## fiveform

A few of my toys...


----------



## Boy SureFire

Patriot said:


> It's this one...
> 
> .38 Super Major, race gun.



 Y.E.S.


----------



## BSBG

KeyGrip said:


> HOW??



How what? :thinking:


----------



## KeyGrip

Two XM-18s in the same room. It's just surprising all supply seems to have disappeared after the 3rd gens came out. Are they the older, hollow ground ones?


----------



## greenLED

BSBG said:


>



I don't think that G30 fits into that holster... :nana:


----------



## BSBG

KeyGrip said:


> Two XM-18s in the same room. It's just surprising all supply seems to have disappeared after the 3rd gens came out. Are they the older, hollow ground ones?



Two standard Gen III XMs, one 3", one 3 1/2". They come up used pretty often if you know where to look. I paid too much for the 3", but got a good deal on the 3 1/2.


----------



## DaFABRICATA

*WOW!!!:huh:*

Some really nice stuff guys!!:twothumbs

Been a while since I've ran through this thread.

I'll have to do an update pic since I've aquired a few more goodies.:naughty:


----------



## tedgtfan

I'm old and don't need much, so here's my daily walk arounds


----------



## BSBG

Sweet classic Detective Special! I have a new series that I will never part with.

Here's one I took today:


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Carrillo Tripwire #7
Kimber Custom Crimson Carry II
Cool Fall Spy 007






Springfield XD45
JetBeam Raptor RRT-2
Carrillo Tripwire #7






Smith & Wesson 442
Extrema Ratio BF1
Surefire Titan


----------



## tedgtfan

BSBG said:


> Sweet classic Detective Special! I have a new series that I will never part with.
> 
> Thanks, but actually it's a Cobra Light Weight (It was same version of the Colt Cobra that Jack Ruby used to kill Lee Harvey Oswald. The serial number of Ruby's Colt was 2744LW (note the LW stands for Light-Weight). The Jack Ruby Colt Cobra was returned to his estate many years later and was sold at auction. An anonymous New Jersey gun collector paid $220,000 for it). Mine is 2728LW. Had it close to 45 years, and I'll pass it on to my son.


----------



## schiesz

My newest favorites


----------



## LethalWeapon

No pistols in this pic, sorry 
But this is my attempt at showing off my small collection. Sorry about the bad quality, I'm not much of a photographer  :laughing:


----------



## andyw513

I'm anxious to see this thread after Christmas when people open their gifts.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight

Ruger .44 & Peak 10180 Eiger

(I just wish my photo skills were up the high standards of this thread.)​


----------



## Coke

Solscud007 said:


> Yeah the punisher grip is awesome. any info on who made it? is it custom? where did you get it done?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a half *** attempt at sardukar style pics. they arent as clean as his.







:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## andyw513

I got a grenade launcher for Christmas, lol...


----------



## Solscud007

what does that actually shoot? Airsoft grenades?


----------



## andyw513

Solscud007 said:


> what does that actually shoot? Airsoft grenades?




No, it's made by Spike's Tactical. It's a 37mm launcher that shoots flares, smoke rounds, less than lethal, and gas rounds. It's a civilian version of the M203 military launcher, which is a 40mm. But you have to be a LE officer to get gas and less lethal. It's a nice conversation piece, lol, to say the least.

That's my PLR on top, its a .223 pistol with two 30-rounds.

But I've seen those airsoft-compatible ones. how awesome would a airsoft AR be with one of those? If only I won the lottery...lol.


----------



## e-ville

thats it damn it, tomorrow im getting everything out of its case and snapping pictures


----------



## andyw513

e-ville said:


> thats it damn it, tomorrow im getting everything out of its case and snapping pictures




can't wait to see them man!


----------



## e-ville

started out slow, and tried to get some cool looking pics like everyone else






then i looked around and realized how many different pics id have to take and didnt want to clog up this thread so i stuck most of everything together in a few pics






some of my lights i managed to scrape together






this just came in the mail about 10 minutes before i took this pic, i cant believe the power of this thing











and some of my work tools 

870 for when playtime is OVER










one of my attempts to get one of those pretty pics, dont have alot of good blades just my $7 gerber and a few cheap ones



didnt work out too good

another one





this is what i meant earlier when i said i didnt want to clog up the thread 





one of my favorite pieces  other than the p08 in the picture above





btw this thread was the best idea ever


----------



## 1wrx7

e-ville said:


> this is what i meant earlier when i said i didnt want to clog up the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw this thread was the best idea ever


 
Since it's titled Flashlights, pistols, and blades.... I'd love to see one of that sexy HK at the top:naughty: Don't worry about cluttering it up... that's what it's here for. I love when theres new posts here:thumbsup:


----------



## andyw513

that's quite a nice collection, bud. nice job!!!


----------



## [email protected]

The pen is mightier than the Glock 17! Well not really. Stupid Australian gun laws and stupid me being born too late:shrug:.


----------



## DimeRazorback

LOL!



I too would have a Glock at home, if I could.


----------



## Jvalera

My humble contribution.


Deadsimple



 




Mr. Squirrel​


----------



## corvettesR1




----------



## Sardaukar

There's a knife in the picture. Promise.


----------



## mrartillery

raging bull 454 and mag85


----------



## yuk

Jvalera said:


> My humble contribution.


Cool! What knife is this?


----------



## fisk-king

yuk said:


> Cool! What knife is this?


a Busse SHBA or Straight Handle Badger, a classic I might add.:naughty:

 here.


----------



## PhantomZ

may i ask what gun this is?





Mr. Squirrel​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mettee

Its a Ruger MK III 

oh, and btw nice Noveske on the last page :rock:


----------



## Melson

E-ville your going to need more guns than that if you live in Flint 

Canton Michigan says hi though 

I'll have to get pictures up of my collection now. awesome pictures guys!


----------



## e-ville

Melson said:


> E-ville your going to need more guns than that if you live in Flint
> 
> Canton Michigan says hi though
> 
> I'll have to get pictures up of my collection now. awesome pictures guys!


 
lol, ive actually gotten rid of a few to make room for some new toys.

cant wait until my old lady finds out oo:


----------



## Kestrel

gswitter said:


>





Sgt. LED said:


> I'd love to have a body like that!


+1, I seldom see bodies that improve the look of SF's, but this combination is phenomenal. :thumbsup: 



Jvalera said:


>


 
That blade is simply beautiful. :thumbsup: 

That's it. I'm posting photos here tonight.


----------



## Kestrel

OK, first the heavy hitters... 






Then, for circumstances requiring a little more ... discretion. 







*OK, I pulled out all the stops tonight and took some close-ups*:

Courtesy of Magna-Port:
(and very much appreciated when sending 360 grs. out the front at 1500 fps)






A 'self-portrait' using the .454's hammer:






The Gene Ingram 'Lacer':






158 grain ammo is not recommended:






110 grains of Federal Hydra-Shok luvin':






And finally, four of the many reasons we stay up late reading and posting to this fine forum:







Hope you enjoyed the pics, and a good night to all. :sleepy:


----------



## knightrider

Kestrel said:


> OK, first the heavy hitters...



Nice handle idea on that fixed blade. Love the woven leather edge. Must be very grippy but still on the thin side, great idea. Nice stuff by the way!


----------



## PhantomZ

Mettee said:


> Its a Ruger MK III
> 
> oh, and btw nice Noveske on the last page :rock:




thanks Mettee 

i wonder if there is an airsoft version to that? i don't really want to kill a squirrel with that, lol


----------



## kaichu dento

PhantomZ said:


> thanks Mettee
> 
> i wonder if there is an airsoft version to that? i don't really want to kill a squirrel with that, lol


My friend swore by them for squirrel! Headshots only, no scope!


----------



## old4570

L2P + Camillus No7


----------



## e-ville

and my attempt and being funny, tiny gun tiny light


----------



## corvettesR1

Im collecting a few Schrades now.


----------



## ElectronGuru

​


----------



## DaFABRICATA

ElectronGuru, Is that a 360 in the top pic?

I bought one a few months back and absolutely love it! Nice pics!:thumbsup:


----------



## corvettesR1




----------



## e-ville

1wrx7 said:


> Since it's titled Flashlights, pistols, and blades.... I'd love to see one of that sexy HK at the top:naughty: Don't worry about cluttering it up... that's what it's here for. I love when theres new posts here:thumbsup:


 

just for you buddy :twothumbs


----------



## scout24

Did someone say small???


----------



## DaFABRICATA

Did someone say BIG???

*S&W R8. 8 shot 357*
*Carrillo Tripwire*
*007*







*S&W 360 with 007*


----------



## QtrHorse

That S&W R8 is a beauty.




DaFABRICATA said:


> Did someone say BIG???
> 
> *S&W R8. 8 shot 357*


----------



## 276

I am so jealous of you I love that Knife.


----------



## depusm12

_ Gun is a Sig Sauer P225 (P6 9mm) WestGerman Police trade-in pistol. Inside the waistband holster by Garrity Gunleather, mag pouch by Blackhawk, knife is a Gerber Mini Covert F.A.S.T. knife, belt is a 511 tactical belt, flashlight is the Inova Inforce white led light._


----------



## timbo114

SOG Tac Auto knife

1963 East German Makarov 9x18 w/100% flawless bluing - gun is mirror black 

4Sevens Quark123-2 Tactical w/neutral emitter






1st run Ruger SP101 SS in .357 Magnum w/2.25" barrel & Uncle Mike's Boot Grip

4Sevens Ti Quark 123-2 Tactical XP-G R5 

1990 Spyderco Endura


----------



## revance




----------



## Patriot

timbo114 said:


>





Timbo, where did you find a Makarov with that finish on it?

Thanks.


----------



## e-ville

glad to see people showin love for the LCP!


----------



## toby_pra

DaFABRICATA said:


> Did someone say BIG???
> 
> *S&W R8. 8 shot 357*
> *Carrillo Tripwire*
> *007*


 
Where can i get such a knife?


----------



## loszabo

toby_pra said:


> Where can i get such a knife?



Here: http://www.airkatknives.com/

And, can I play, too:


----------



## SUREFIRED

Here's my contribution


----------



## Sardaukar

Those C2 Centurions are great looking lights.


----------



## SUREFIRED

Sardaukar said:


> Those C2 Centurions are great looking lights.



I love 'em


----------



## Kid9P

Some updated eye candy


----------



## chaoss

Here we go...




G-19 loaded w/147 gr. HST oo:.
BM 710
SunDrop XR-U
Novatac 85T


----------



## Gazerbeam

Old Randall and an old 9P roundy, with new friends.


----------



## sed6




----------



## chaoss

sed6 said:


>


 

Nice can .


----------



## Toohotruk

Great thread! :thumbsup: Can't believe I didn't see it before...


Here's some of mine (sorry about the crappy photography :duh2:


----------



## PCC

3 Victorinox Swiss Army knives
3 AA flashlights
3 guns
3X3X3


----------



## sed6

chaoss said:


> Nice can .


 
Thanks! It's a TAC65 made by Tactical Innovations. That plus the stamp and the gun and you're having fun for about $700! Cheapest way I know to own a can and .22's are super cheap to shoot.


----------



## guardpost3

My first surefire that I got a few days ago in front of my XD45c with some new TFOs on it.


----------



## PCC

A 44 Magnum, SureFire 9N LED, and a Randall Model 14.


----------



## XD9

My Update.








This is my EDC setup. The Box is a B&W Outdoor Case Type 40.

From Right to left we have:

SureFire E2DL Modd it by Milkyspit using the Gossamer Build with an Acorn 1.3 ("Califon" Firmware).
Ra Light 170-T one of the first build before they Hit Full Production.
Ra Light High CRI
HDS B42XRGT SSC modded by mcmc. The tint is V0, and the emitter is a high-performer
NiteCore Extreme SS.
JIL Lite J2 Heat Treated.
Sundrop XR-U

The Space in between the JIL and the XR-U is for the upcoming Mr.Bulk Ti Cub II (Aero Cub) and for ether another Mr.Bulk or a Haiku havent decide it yet.

On top to the left we have my EDC Conceal STI Escort 9mm using XST, PowerBalls, and Rangers. Right under it is two backup magazines.

On the Top Right hand corner we have my EDC Spyderco Rock Lobster by Anso, Droid58 by CoolFall, CR2 Holder from JIL Lite, and 3 Spare CR123A.


----------



## kaichu dento

PCC said:


> A 44 Magnum, SureFire 9N LED, and a Randall Model 14.


Only a flashaholic would list the brand and model of both the light and knife only to skip the same information on the gun! Nice S&W you've got there to round out the package! :laughing:


----------



## coyote223

Horton Knife, Milky L1.


----------



## Patriot

XD9 said:


> My Update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my EDC setup. The Box is a B&W Outdoor Case Type 40.






Holy Cow! "EDC" for what? Nice storage box and all, but I can't imagine a more space inefficient form of carry for the objects inside, with regards to the "EDC" role.


----------



## XD9

ROFL.

What I meant is equipment that I use for EDC. I dont carry the case around. I guess I should of specify 
I usually EDC the STI, Ra Light Custom High CRI, and the Spyderco.

:twothumbs


----------



## shark_za

I'll play along, just snapped some on my desk right now. 

There are 3x themes here. 

Something this gentleman carries every day when the threat is really low. 
Some replica's of the real deal, well used/carried and modified to work just as good or better than the original. 
The tools I want to have on me when the real trouble starts. 


1- S&W 38 with Serac S3 and Skellern/Burger pocket knife. 

2- FEG forged "Fabrique Nationale Herstal Belgique" , Solarforce L2 and some crappy S&W knife I have carried for years.

3- Some Austrian tupperware in .40, a CRKT M16-14Z and a C2 with 6PD front and back.


----------



## Illum

chaoss said:


> Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-19 loaded w/147 gr. HST oo:.
> BM 710
> SunDrop XR-U
> Novatac 85T



I am thoroughly lost:thinking:


----------



## PCC

kaichu dento said:


> Only a flashaholic would list the brand and model of both the light and knife only to skip the same information on the gun! Nice S&W you've got there to round out the package! :laughing:


Guilty as charged!

It's a S&W 629 Classic Hunter 8 3/8. It's my first (and, hopefully, not my last) wheelgun. It's the second handgun that I have ever bought.


----------



## Patriot

XD9 said:


> ROFL.
> 
> What I meant is equipment that I use for EDC. I dont carry the case around. I guess I should of specify
> I usually EDC the STI, Ra Light Custom High CRI, and the Spyderco.
> 
> :twothumbs




Ahhh....ok. Now I'm with you....haha. :laughing:


----------



## kaichu dento

PCC said:


> Guilty as charged!
> 
> It's a S&W 629 Classic Hunter 8 3/8. It's my first (and, hopefully, not my last) wheelgun. It's the second handgun that I have ever bought.


Just had to laugh when I saw that although you had the brand and model for the light and knife the S&W was just a generic gun! Nice setup you've got!


----------



## PCC

kaichu dento said:


> Just had to laugh when I saw that although you had the brand and model for the light and knife the S&W was just a generic gun! Nice setup you've got!


Thanks!

Here's my polymer collection.


----------



## kaichu dento

Nice!


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

PCC said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here's my polymer collection.


 
That is the first Applegate Al Mar I have ever seen. Very nice, didn't even know it existed, forgot the Gerber connection.

The USP is a nice hunk of plastic too.


----------



## PCC

IIRC, Al Mar made them first. That particular knife was one of the early serialized ones. I also have one of the plastic practice knives that was sold in pairs (my buddy, who also owns an Al Mar Applegate/Fairbairne, has the other).


----------



## PCC

Here's another photo that I'd like to share:





H&K P7M8
Spyderco Bob Terzuola
Quark MiNi AA


----------



## Patriot

Nice items PCC. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaichu dento

PCC said:


> Here's another photo that I'd like to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&K P7M8
> Spyderco Bob Terzuola
> Quark MiNi AA


That is what I've been waiting to see! :twothumbs 

Used to have all three of them! Nice to see the M8, as it's usually the M13 that I've run into. Anyone that has never seen a P7 M8, do yourself a favor and go find one! Even if it's not for you, I think you'll be impressed at it's combination of barrel length/compactness and the polygonal rifling.


----------



## shark_za

kaichu dento said:


> Anyone that has never seen a P7 M8, do yourself a favor and go find one! Even if it's not for you, I think you'll be impressed at it's combination of barrel length/compactness and the polygonal rifling.


You don't want to see my P7, the original heel release model. 
It was my carry gun for years and had the frame nickel coated to try add some wear resistance. 
I'll take a photo of one of my most used lights and knive along with it. 

But it performed flawlessly and was with my when I "got into a situation" in 2001.
I'm still here :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

PCC said:


> Here's another photo that I'd like to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&K P7M8
> Spyderco Bob Terzuola
> Quark MiNi AA


 
I love the squeeze cocking HK P7 and just never got around to getting one when they were in production. Great gun. Originally designed for the W. German police.

Nice set up, thanks for putting it up.

You ever get tired of the little H&K you let me know. 
Give it a good home with some nice friends.


----------



## shark_za

Ok, quickly snapped it. 

The gun is my trusty P7 with is spare mags filled with 115gr +P+ Winchester and Cor-Bon. 

The torch is my first old 6P that I have put an extension on, added a Netkidz clicky and a lanyard ring. Its running in 2xAA format with a Solarforce 08.v - 4.2v single mode dropin. Extender and ring are all Solarforce. 

The Knife is a Peter Bauchop Recce Combat.


----------



## shark_za

Maybe you were out on the game farm, what would you have with you then? 

Apart from your smaller EDC torch what about....

Lumens Factory P7 with C to M adapter on Solarforce L2 2x18650. 
Smith and Wesson 29-2 pinned and recessed with 6 1/2 inch barrel. 
Robbie Bauchop custom skinner made just for me.


----------



## beach honda




----------



## beach honda




----------



## kaichu dento

Chauncey Gardner said:


> I love the squeeze cocking HK P7 and just never got around to getting one when they were in production. Great gun. Originally designed for the W. German police.
> 
> Nice set up, thanks for putting it up.
> 
> You ever get tired of the little H&K you let me know.
> Give it a good home with some nice friends.


I believe the military/police model was the PSP, then became the P7 with the thumb release. Used to see them every once in a while, the PSP's. 


shark_za said:


> The gun is my trusty P7 with is spare mags filled with 115gr +P+ Winchester and Cor-Bon.
> 
> The torch is my first old 6P that I have put an extension on, added a Netkidz clicky and a lanyard ring. Its running in 2xAA format with a Solarforce 08.v - 4.2v single mode dropin. Extender and ring are all Solarforce.
> 
> The Knife is a Peter Bauchop Recce Combat.


Another nice setup! I've been waiting for someone to post the H&K for ages and now two in just as many days! :twothumbs

Again, I believe that although the only difference is the magazine release, that yours is a PSP military/police model.


----------



## shark_za

kaichu dento said:


> Again, I believe that although the only difference is the magazine release, that yours is a PSP military/police model.



Pretty much true in the differences.
The other notable difference is the lack of a heat shield in front of the trigger, a smaller trigger guard and a different striker retaining setup.
Mine was a commercial model, just plain old P7 before they even thought about the M8/M13. 

My sights have tritium tubes in them.

Mine probably has around 8 years of every day concealed carry behind it till I switched to Glock, mainly for wear reasons.
You can see those Glocks above as well as the HiPower I carried before the P7.


----------



## kaichu dento

shark_za said:


> Pretty much true in the differences.
> The other notable difference is the lack of a heat shield in front of the trigger, a smaller trigger guard and a different striker retaining setup.
> Mine was a commercial model, just plain old P7 before they even thought about the M8/M13.
> 
> My sights have tritium tubes in them.
> 
> Mine probably has around 8 years of every day concealed carry behind it till I switched to Glock, mainly for wear reasons.
> You can see those Glocks above as well as the HiPower I carried before the P7.


Well you've got one of the first of one of my faves there and I'm glad you took the trouble to post the pics, not to mention the information regarding the timing of the name changes.


----------



## Dioni

Flashlights, Pistols, and Blades... humm.... I love this pic:


----------



## PCC

Chauncey Gardner said:


> Nice set up, thanks for putting it up.
> 
> You ever get tired of the little H&K you let me know.
> Give it a good home with some nice friends.


Thanks! I've said it before and I'll say it again: If I lose every possession I have now the P7 will still be with me to the grave. That was my very first handgun purchase!

shark za, nice P7! I recall seeing an article in some magazine back in the day about the German police gun trials. The Walther P5 vs the SIG-Sauer P6 vs the H&K P7. The Walther P5 was sold as the P5 to the civilian market while the SIG-Sauer was sold as the P225 and the H&K P7 was sold as the PSP, later to be renamed the P7. IIRC, the different models were adapted by different states within Germany. My buddy and I have owned variations on those three guns: my buddy has a P5 and a P226, basically a P225 with a double-stack magazine and some other changes. I had the P7M8. The P7M8 has a larger trigger guard for use while wearing gloves, a polymer trigger and heat shield above the trigger area because the gas action would heat up those areas and shooting a high volume of ammo would make it unpleasant to shoot. The magazine release was changed from the heel release to the switch located at the base of the trigger guard to appeal more to the American style of using the shooting thumb to drop a magazine while the non-shooting hand reaches for a spare.

Of the three guns that my buddy and I own I like the Walther the least. It has the same locking mechanism as the old P38 and I can actually feel it unlock. It's like a second recoil in the middle of the main recoil. Kind of like how it feels if you double-tap the second round too quickly except that the second impulse isn't as strong. The consequence of using this mechanism is that the barrel is really short on this pistol and it has a left-side ejection port (I'm used to standing to the left behind folks shooting and this one caught me by surprise, litterally in the forehead!). I wouldn't hesitate to buy a SIG-Sauer, but I've bought mostly H&Ks. Sadly, I'm pretty much done buying firearms.


----------



## kaichu dento

PCC said:


> Thanks! I've said it before and I'll say it again: If I lose every possession I have now the P7 will still be with me to the grave. That was my very first handgun purchase!
> 
> shark za, nice P7! I recall seeing an article in some magazine back in the day about the German police gun trials. The Walther P5 vs the SIG-Sauer P6 vs the H&K P7. The Walther P5 was sold as the P5 to the civilian market while the SIG-Sauer was sold as the P225 and the H&K P7 was sold as the PSP, later to be renamed the P7. IIRC, the different models were adapted by different states within Germany. My buddy and I have owned variations on those three guns: my buddy has a P5 and a P226, basically a P225 with a double-stack magazine and some other changes. I had the P7M8. The P7M8 has a larger trigger guard for use while wearing gloves, a polymer trigger and heat shield above the trigger area because the gas action would heat up those areas and shooting a high volume of ammo would make it unpleasant to shoot. The magazine release was changed from the heel release to the switch located at the base of the trigger guard to appeal more to the American style of using the shooting thumb to drop a magazine while the non-shooting hand reaches for a spare.
> 
> Of the three guns that my buddy and I own I like the Walther the least. It has the same locking mechanism as the old P38 and I can actually feel it unlock. It's like a second recoil in the middle of the main recoil. Kind of like how it feels if you double-tap the second round too quickly except that the second impulse isn't as strong. The consequence of using this mechanism is that the barrel is really short on this pistol and it has a left-side ejection port (I'm used to standing to the left behind folks shooting and this one caught me by surprise, litterally in the forehead!). I wouldn't hesitate to buy a SIG-Sauer, but I've bought mostly H&Ks. Sadly, I'm pretty much done buying firearms.


Very nice and informative post on one of my favorite handguns of all time! Thanks for taking the time to educate us!


----------



## woodasptim

My current EDC.


----------



## jac2001

*Here are my Springfield Armory XD45's, Tactical and Compact. Both are loaded with Federal HST and are EDC pieces. *

*Also pictured is my Benchmade 710 S D2 and EDC lights, the Surefire Lx2 and Nailbender XR-E R2 powered C2 with a Lighthound Tactical head, and Lx2 two way pocket clip.*




















*...oh, please forgive the crappy cell phone pics, my camera and computer are feuding!!!:scowl:*


----------



## Sardaukar

Dioni said:


> Flashlights, Pistols, and Blades... humm.... I love this pic:



Tokyo-Marui?


----------



## Dioni

Sardaukar said:


> Tokyo-Marui?


 
Exactly... :laughing:
but even as a replica it is beautiful, doesn't?


----------



## Sardaukar

Dioni said:


> Exactly... :laughing:
> but even as a replica it is beautiful, doesn't?



I recognized the style of the photo. Awesome photographer(s) they have.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I love those P7 photos. I'd run out and buy one in an instant if they were obtainable here.


----------



## balloo93

EDC for day time (old solitare until my Romy comes in):







EDC for night time jogging (L2M has the lanyard adjusted so that it sits in my left hand and can't drop free):






Night time house duty (usually no knife, but the Spyderco is on my nightstand) light is a L2 with an extra CR123A and a solarforce forward clicky tailcap. I have a cheapo aspherical lens on order to see if it will make it a thrower.:






Hunting carry, although I will carry the bigger CRKT M16 with me from now on (Surefire 6P with a McGizmo forward clicky and a R5 white LED drop in) Jeep knife was a gift and it is kept razor sharp, makes quick work of rabbit or other skinning duties.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

Patriot said:


> Nice pics everyone! :thumbsup:


 

Patriot, you have some of the coolest toys.

Just some regular edc stuff & a Tanfoglio .38Super Elite Match.






Ti, A3 eos, Arno Bernard warthog ivory mini hunter, cheapie Ultrafire C3 (but flawless for $14),Mini AA, Olight Titanium Infinitum, Benchmake Nimcub aluminum bronze & amboniya burl, NDI Silver, Mcusta folder, ti citizen ecodrive 20 bar, old rolex oyster, swiss army 20 bar dive watch, mini aa, another Mcusta Tactility & a Ken Onion splinter.

The tiny Arno Bernard is my current favorite & disapears in the front pocket. 2.5 inch blade, barely 5in overall. Can't stop playing with the thing.

Apologies for the poor pic, hopfully you can figure out what's what.


----------



## mrartillery

shark_za said:


> Maybe you were out on the game farm, what would you have with you then?
> 
> Apart from your smaller EDC torch what about....
> 
> Lumens Factory P7 with C to M adapter on Solarforce L2 2x18650.
> Smith and Wesson 29-2 pinned and recessed with 6 1/2 inch barrel.
> Robbie Bauchop custom skinner made just for me.



Nice Smith! :thumbsup: This will be my next purchase whenever I can find a -3 or lower. I think the build quality is better in the pre '82 model 29's. I also love the pinned and recessed barrel, not to mention the recessed cartridge holes in the cylinder. My search continues.


----------



## depusm12

My daily carry West German Police turn-in Sig Sauer P6 (P225) 9MM, 2 spare mags, 4Sevens Quark 2 Cr123 Turbo, Gerber F.A.S.T. knife, Blackberry 8530 Curve.


----------



## Solscud007

I saw this today at a groupshoot. This guy wanted a custom kydex holster for his coldsteel knife. I think he needs a scabbard.

I compared it to my Surefire Emerson CQC-8






Here is a good light combo with rightangle lights. But given the ginormous size of the coldsteel, you need to up the rightangle light size to something proportional, like my SF M910 weapon light.


----------



## Toohotruk

Now THAT'S a knife! oo:


----------



## mr.squatch

sg


----------



## Solscud007

hmm I dont see a knife or a pistol haha. cmon the AR pistol is cheating. that is not a pistol. wink wink but very nice.


----------



## shipwreck

My Beretta 92FS, my Eagletac P20C2 Mk II and my Leatherman Micra. I carry these with me everyday. My beretta is my concealed carry. Love the gun! It has night sights, and I found some NP3 finished grip screws, to keep the screws from rusting in this Texas heat.


----------



## 1wrx7

Almost a month with no new posts here.... that simply won't do. Here's a couple new additions.


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW, SWEET!!! oo:


----------



## jac2001

Thought I'd update with some new pics after some light customization and a real camera......(click for a larger view!)





Springfield Armory XD45 Tactical, a Spyderco Tenacious, and a Surefire C2 sporting a Nailbender XRE R2 1 level drop-in.





Springfield Armory XD 45 Compact SS/OD Green Frame, a Benchmade 710S D2, and a Surefire Lx2.

Both pistols recently had their grips stippled for more sure grip.


----------



## age_ranger

Not my EDC setup, but three of my favorites, for sure!


----------



## toby_pra

mr.squatch said:


> sg


 
WTH...:duh2:

Why are so much munitions? Do you live dangerous??? :devil:


----------



## Toohotruk

I'm eyeballin' that old dirty G2...a close-up pic sure would look cool HERE. :naughty:


----------



## ConfederateScott

Benchmade Griptilian customized with black coated blade with smooth edge.


----------



## gswitter

Toohotruk said:


> I'm eyeballin' that old dirty G2...a close-up pic sure would look cool HERE. :naughty:


I've got three or four yellow G2's hanging in the garage, and they're all starting to look like that. They're my drop-'em, spill-oil-on-'em, get-paint-on-'em, slam-the-hood-on-em, smear-worm-casting-on-'em, forever-enduring-the-muck, never-failing, beater lights. Love 'em.


----------



## Toohotruk

gswitter said:


> I've got three or four yellow G2's hanging in the garage, and they're all starting to look like that. They're my drop-'em, spill-oil-on-'em, get-paint-on-'em, slam-the-hood-on-em, smear-worm-casting-on-'em, forever-enduring-the-muck, never-failing, beater lights. Love 'em.



The invitation to post in the beater thread has been extended to you too...


----------



## bradleyj37

sig sauer blackwater w/surefire x400
surefire e2d led
surefire echo


----------



## Patriot

Chauncey Gardner said:


> Patriot, you have some of the coolest toys.




Thanks very much! I like your .38 Super! One of my favorite calibers. 

Here's a fun one............


----------



## balloo93

Rominson came in and I have been using it for a EDC light non stop. Great light for the price.


----------



## shipwreck

Much better pic of mine:


----------



## chipwillis

I just scored a second Nitinol


----------



## Toohotruk

oo:


----------



## Monocrom

Nice score indeed! :twothumbs


----------



## kaichu dento

chipwillis said:


>


Hey Chip, are you thinking of modding one of those 007's to be able to do more?


----------



## chipwillis

I have already done the seoul 007


----------



## taewoopa

Anso 1 of 1 D/A and small TBs.


----------



## Solscud007

damn that is a pretty knife!!!


----------



## 1wrx7

Solscud007 said:


> damn that is a pretty knife!!!


 

+1... any chance of a pic with the blade opened.


----------



## taewoopa

Some more pics.


----------



## bradleyj37

here ya go!!


----------



## guardpost3

My new carry setup


----------



## shadow77phl

Sardaukar said:


>



Oh my God, that is a sweet set up sir! Dang i miss my M40! BTW, I just realized that there is indeed a intertwined and directly proportional relationship with flashlights, blades and guns!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

My, I need a pistol to go with these three toys.


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice combo! :thumbsup:

BTW...I LOVE Captain Spaulding (Sid Haig), he's the coolest!


----------



## shadow77phl

here are mine


----------



## mrartillery

No knife....


----------



## ABTOMAT

Couldn't get a P7 so I bought a P6. 

Photos _will_ be taken when it gets here.


----------



## PCC

You got a Sig P225 or an actual Sig P6?


----------



## ABTOMAT

German surplus P6. It's supposed to have white-dot sights, which may mean it was made after the feed ramp problems were fixed. Fingers crossed.


----------



## wyager

taewoopa said:


>



WHAT is that little blue light, and the other one with the weird texture (It's in one of the other pics)? Also, AMAZING pics!


----------



## PCC

ABTOMAT said:


> German surplus P6. It's supposed to have white-dot sights, which may mean it was made after the feed ramp problems were fixed. Fingers crossed.


Nice!


----------



## motorwerks




----------



## stuffgeek




----------



## Texas gun person

I do have a nice camera, but I'm too lazy to get it out.  So I used my phone on the bathroom counter.


Bought the Ruger sr9 earlier today, and also received both the Quark Mini 123 and the Quark 123^2 Turbo in the mail today... what a good day. :devil:

The Spyderco Police 3 was just in my pocket at the time.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Classic black. A well-used Surefire U2, a well-carried Sig P6, and an unused Benchmade 975S Emerson that just came back from BM with screw upgrades.


----------



## taewoopa

wyager said:


> WHAT is that little blue light, and the other one with the weird texture (It's in one of the other pics)? Also, AMAZING pics!


 
Sorry for the delayed reply.

The blue textured light is Fred Pilon (PhotonFanatic) 's Shirley the Square .

And, the other one stone wash treatment is TB light .

Thanks for asking and compliment.


----------



## wyager

taewoopa said:


> Sorry for the delayed reply.
> 
> The blue textured light is Fred Pilon (PhotonFanatic) 's Shirley the Square .
> 
> And, the other one stone wash treatment is TB light .
> 
> Thanks for asking and compliment.



good to know, thanks!


----------



## Patriot

ABTOMAT said:


>




Friends don't let friends fire Blazer ammunition.....:nana: :kiss: :wave:

Just joking with ya. Hey, l love the nicely edge worn P6!


----------



## ABTOMAT

Patriot said:


> Friends don't let friends fire Blazer ammunition.....:nana: :kiss: :wave:



Worse, it's Wolf.


----------



## Patriot

ABTOMAT said:


> Worse, it's Wolf.



!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my goodness....that's funny dude. It didn't even occur to me that it might have been Wolf, though it should have. The nice thing about Sig's is that they're not typically picky.


----------



## ABTOMAT

I did some IT work for a gun store with no money. Got a free FFL transfer, a cleaning kit, and 300 rounds of Wolf 9mm as payment. I'm not one to turn down free ammo, even if it didn't cover my time.


----------



## depusm12

My new Sig P229 40 S&W


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

Damn that's a nice Sig. :twothumbs


----------



## depusm12

Monocrom said:


> Damn that's a nice Sig. :twothumbs


 

Which one Monocrom?


----------



## Monocrom

Your's. 

(Although that P6 above is an awfully close 2nd.)


----------



## depusm12

Monocrom said:


> Your's.
> 
> (Although that P6 above is an awfully close 2nd.)


 
I actually sold my P6. But I've decided I may have to get another. Its a sweet shooting pistol. The P229 handles like a pussycat with the blackened Stainless Steel slide. Or I may get a 9mm barrel and magazines and use in my P229.


----------



## subwoofer

Thanks to all posters here, what a great collection of photos!

As a UK resident, it makes me a bit jealous of the type of hardware you guys have access to, however, I'm going to do my best to put together a few photos myself and take a stab at (pun intended) producing something interesting from this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## subwoofer

Ok here goes an attempt from the UK...

...did I do good?

Click on the thumbnail to see the full size picture.

Starting with the big guns, Gerber BMF 9", SST-50 1000Lumen Flashlight, Taurus .357 Mag 12" barrel (due to UK law I can only own a Long Barrelled Revolver which has a 6" bar sticking out of the butt to make it 24" overall)




This time the SOG Tomcat Folder is the centre piece




The Gerber Mark1 Tatical knife and Fenix LD10




Kershaw 'Ken Onion' Chive assisted opening Knife and Quark AA




What is wrong with this picture? The handgun is actually an air-soft gun from before UK law prohibited the sale of black ones (now they are blue or clear). Also shown is the Blackie Collins assisted opening fibre reinforced folder (also now prohibited from sale in the UK) with Fenix LD10.


----------



## wyager

Because 6" bars prevent murder and save schoolchildren. Makes sense.  I'm sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## kaichu dento

subwoofer said:


> Starting with the big guns, Gerber BMF 9", SST-50 1000Lumen Flashlight, Taurus .357 Mag 12" barrel (due to UK law I can only own a Long Barrelled Revolver which has a 6" bar sticking out of the butt to make it 24" overall)


I'd like to see one more picture showing the bar too!


----------



## BSBG

Smith and Wesson Model 13, E2E and a Tom Krein Hydra






Model 13, C2 w/ Moddoo Triple, Strider SMF CC






All less than 24"


----------



## Toohotruk

kaichu dento said:


> I'd like to see one more picture showing the bar too!



+1 That really does sound ridicules!:duh2:


----------



## wyager

Toohotruk said:


> +1 That really does sound ridicules!:duh2:



What do you mean? Clearly making the pistol slightly more cumbersome and much more ugly prevents someone from using it in a criminal matter! :duh2:


:nana:


----------



## ABTOMAT

Can you put on a longer bar, add a butt, and use it as a carbine?


----------



## kaichu dento

ABTOMAT said:


> Can you put on a longer bar, add a butt, and use it as a carbine?


That's what I was wondering too - really nice if it could be foldable too.


----------



## Dioni

BSBG said:


> Smith and Wesson Model 13, E2E and a Tom Krein Hydra


 
I like it! Simplicity and efficiency! :thumbsup:


----------



## subwoofer

Toohotruk said:


> +1 That really does sound ridicules!:duh2:



Here it is. The UK law actually classifies this as a kind carbine; minimum 12" barrel and minimum 24" overall (actually 60cm which is slightly less). This makes it less concealable, though of course a few minutes with an angle grinder and you have a standard 6" barrelled revolver! Silly really especially since they changed the law, handgun crime has actually risen...

Click on the thumbnail for a larger image.


----------



## subwoofer

kaichu dento said:


> That's what I was wondering too - really nice if it could be foldable too.



Ah...well that is actually how it came:

Click for larger image:




But consider that as a revolver, a load of crap comes flying out of the cylinder/barrel gap and when shouldered this happens a lot closer to your face, you do in fact get a face full of crap with every shot. That is why after trying it out as a carbine, I took a hacksaw to the bar to shorten it to the minimum allowable length.

Foldable isn't allowed unless when folded the overall length is still 24".


----------



## PCC

And I thought the stupid California firearms laws were bad. I'm glad that I don't live in the UK!


----------



## Toohotruk

Yeah, that bar sure uglys up a good looking gun.


----------



## wyager

subwoofer said:


> But consider that as a revolver, a load of crap comes flying out of the cylinder/barrel gap and when shouldered this happens a lot closer to your face, you do in fact get a face full of crap with every shot. That is why after trying it out as a carbine, I took a hacksaw to the bar to shorten it to the minimum allowable length.



You should really get that fixed... I'm pretty sure chamber gap is a fixable problem, not an inherent one in revolvers...


----------



## ABTOMAT

Just thought I'd demonstrate the CPF circle of life. Depusm12's Garrity IWB holster is now keeping my P6 warm. Also shown is a Kel-Lite 2 1/2D I got from Rycen, and a Ka-Bar from member Bullfrog.


----------



## subwoofer

wyager said:


> You should really get that fixed... I'm pretty sure chamber gap is a fixable problem, not an inherent one in revolvers...



Nothing wrong with the gun, in fact the cylinder gap is .004", which is well within the recommended .003"-.007" range and is tighter than the 'ideal' gap of .006".

It may in part be due to the difficulty of finding jacketed ammunition in the UK. Generally it is lead bullets only, which are dirtier and might lead to more crap coming out. There is no evidence of lead shaving that you would get if the cylinder barrel alignment was off (which it isn't).

One other factor is the fact that on all the ranges I can shoot on each firing point has divider panels to stop your crap hitting someone else, with these you end up with some of the cylinder gap blast bouncing off these panels. If I were able to shoot this outside with nothing near the gun it might not be a problem, but I can't.

The reality is all revolvers spew stuff out of the cylinder barrel gap and if the gun is closer to your face because of using a shoulder stock like the one originally fitted to my gun, you will probably get it in the face.


----------



## wyager

subwoofer said:


> Nothing wrong with the gun, in fact the cylinder gap is .004", which is well within the recommended .003"-.007" range and is tighter than the 'ideal' gap of .006".
> 
> It may in part be due to the difficulty of finding jacketed ammunition in the UK. Generally it is lead bullets only, which are dirtier and might lead to more crap coming out. There is no evidence of lead shaving that you would get if the cylinder barrel alignment was off (which it isn't).



Alright, good to know. I wasn't aware there was no jacketed ammunition, clearly this prevents gun crime and removes the ability of criminals to shoot gunless citizens.  (sorry, I just can't help but poke at these)


The only time I've had to deal with splatter from a revolver was on a crappy old taurus (it had been sitting in a box for 10 years-apparently earwigs love gun steel to make nests in :sick2, and it was a real pain. It would get on the person next to you if someone was standing there.


----------



## Solscud007

A friend of mine, here in Pittsburgh, makes custom kydex holsters. Since a license to carry is as easy as getting toilet paper, there are plenty of people who conceal carry. So he makes Conceal carry holsters however Im more interested in custom sheaths for things i like. 

Here is my Surefire Strider. It came with a sheath but it is the stereotypical belt sheath with a small pocket on the outside that is useless for holding anything larger than a toothpick let alone a flashlight

I had him make me a custom sheath. His first attempt was decent but after fiddling with it I wanted it in Coyote Tan instead of black and I wanted kydex strips placed horizontally so I can attach a flashlight or molle pouch.

Here is the final version.


----------



## wyager

Do you EDC that thing? :duh2:
It's pretty cool though! I love kydex...


----------



## Solscud007

wyager said:


> Do you EDC that thing? :duh2:
> It's pretty cool though! I love kydex...




haha no not at all. Well since i just got it no. I do plan to mount it to my TadGear multicam pack. However i will hide it behind a large pouch. Hence why I wanted the kydex strips in front of the sheath. So I can place this inbetween the pack and pouch.


----------



## PhantomZ

that's cool. how does the light stay on..?


----------



## Solscud007

Do you see the kydex strips that run across the front of the sheath? I clip the C2 pocket clip thru those kydex strips.


----------



## PhantomZ

ah.. icic. i forgot about the clip~~ thx


----------



## Patriot

subwoofer said:


> Nothing wrong with the gun, in fact the cylinder gap is .004", which is well within the recommended .003"-.007" range and is tighter than the 'ideal' gap of .006".
> 
> It may in part be due to the difficulty of finding jacketed ammunition in the UK. Generally it is lead bullets only, which are dirtier and might lead to more crap coming out. There is no evidence of lead shaving that you would get if the cylinder barrel alignment was off (which it isn't).
> 
> One other factor is the fact that on all the ranges I can shoot on each firing point has divider panels to stop your crap hitting someone else, with these you end up with some of the cylinder gap blast bouncing off these panels. If I were able to shoot this outside with nothing near the gun it might not be a problem, but I can't.
> 
> The reality is all revolvers spew stuff out of the cylinder barrel gap and if the gun is closer to your face because of using a shoulder stock like the one originally fitted to my gun, you will probably get it in the face.




Actually, some of the others are on track here. Having some overpressure and a bit of spent power exiting from the cylinder gap is normal but you shouldn't have any metal exiting that gap as well. Typically, it's not the gap space, as long as it's reasonable and since most modern revolvers cylinders lock up in coaxial alignment well, that's usually not the issue either. If a revolver is spitting lead or jacket out the gap it's usually due to a poorly sized and or finished forcing cone. I just went through this with a Navy Arms Scholfield and the source problem was the lack of a sufficient chamfer, combined with lateral grind cuts on the breech face. After some finessing from skilled gun smith, the problem, which was previously severe, disappeared completely. Doesn't matter if I fire soft lead or jacketed bullets. Working in the industry, I've seen this problem resolved several times now and it's one of the reasons that I knew what to do when I experienced it first hand on one of my own revos.

Sorry about the goofy laws that you have to endure over there! :shrug:


----------



## BSBG

Lean and Mean:








Stout and Solid:


----------



## shipwreck

VERY nice HK!


----------



## kaichu dento

BSBG said:


>


Yeah!


----------



## motorwerks

Solscud007 said:


>


I'm just wondering what bag you are running in this picture??? Kinda looks like this......

http://specopstech.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1772

or this.....

http://www.countycomm.com/satcom.htm

wondering how you liked it, I'm on the fence as to which one to buy, County comm just added one to their line thats the larger size that I need to carry a broken down AR..... anyhow Carry on.


----------



## Solscud007

good eye. yes it is the SOTECH original version. Got it back in 2007. I like it but the original size is something I have a love/hate relationship. I can fit my P90 (airsoft) in it but without my shorty silencer. It was too short for certain things and that annoyed me a bit. As a simple go bag it is ok. I used it exclusively for a long time. Then I coughed up the money for a TAD Gear Fast Pack in Multicam. I love that expensive piece of kit SOOO much more. 

I would say go for the countycomm, as it is cheaper. No need to get the SOTECH unless you are a gear whore like me and need it to match your clothes and accessories. hence the Multicam.

You probably want to buy the Satcom XL version.
http://www.countycomm.com/satcomlg.htm

Also It is more versitle to add pouches on the front. Compared to the SOTECH pack, which has pockets on the front.



motorwerks said:


> I'm just wondering what bag you are running in this picture??? Kinda looks like this......
> 
> http://specopstech.com/osc/product_info.php?products_id=1772
> 
> or this.....
> 
> http://www.countycomm.com/satcom.htm
> 
> wondering how you liked it, I'm on the fence as to which one to buy, County comm just added one to their line thats the larger size that I need to carry a broken down AR..... anyhow Carry on.


----------



## motorwerks

I'm a total gear whore.... LOL. I'm going to need one of the larger sizes for sure, its going to carry a broken down AR when I'm not at work and my Tripod when I am. Honestly the County Com large is the only one large enough to fit my tripod with the head on it, and carry my 20inch AR if I needed to for whatever reason. I think Ill be ordering the SO insert though..... its $10.00 cant really go wrong.


----------



## kindred_spirits

Great pictures guys!

The big boys:





And when I need to go light:


----------



## notsofast

*Deleted*


----------



## leukos

Re: Flashlights, Pistols, and Blades... 






This is what I usually EDC in my business attire:
Keltec P-32
Ti Bitz with warm XPG
Slip joint 2 blade
Stainless Traser








This is what I like to carry when going casual:
Kahr K9
Z2 w/ dual warm XPG (nice wall of light)
Benchmade 710
Casual Traser








This is what I like to carry on my outdoor adventures:
Springfield 1911 3"
SF A2 with strion mod and warm LED Aviatrix ring
Cold Steel Master Hunter
Diver Traser


----------



## cw_mi




----------



## Illuminator




----------



## scaramanga

nice pics guys!  allow me to post mine...


----------



## scaramanga

another one..


----------



## scaramanga

last trio...


----------



## Monocrom

scaramanga said:


> nice pics guys!  allow me to post mine...


 
Nice.

The knife on the left, is that a CQC13?


----------



## scaramanga

Yes it is..


----------



## Monocrom

Nice!

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## jellydonut

No 70s/80s style blades to go with the theme, so no sharpness in this one.


----------



## cw_mi

Just had to add this one since it's got my latest folder...


----------



## lucasmjl

Okay, my wife left the camera at her sisters. I'll post a pic shortly....

Beretta TomCat 32
Becker BK11
Leatherman Wave (new)
Photon Freedom (new)
CRKT M16-10KZ


----------



## kindred_spirits




----------



## kindred_spirits

Better picture:


----------



## T45

1wrx7 said:


> Almost a month with no new posts here.... that simply won't do. Here's a couple new additions.


 WOW! a Spy Flashlight and a David Atwood piece! Very Sophisticated!


----------



## RIX TUX

PCC said:


> A 44 Magnum, SureFire 9N LED, and a Randall Model 14.


SWEET LOOKING RANDALL


----------



## PCC

Thanks!


----------



## Chronos

I've been away for a while- I'll have to post up some pics of all of my new toys MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## rockingthe2

T45 said:


> WOW! a Spy Flashlight and a David Atwood piece! Very Sophisticated!


 It's Peter Atwood. Either way I'm jealous!


----------



## Meganoggin

Chronos said:


> I've been away for a while- I'll have to post up some pics of all of my new toys MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!



Welcome back Chronos - we have missed you! Let's see those new toys.


----------



## ARA

No blades in this one, but hope you guys like my new CCW. Matches quite well for EDC with my Novatac


----------



## foxtrot824

Shot in poor light because my EDC was in the pic. It's an XM-L E series With a PT145


----------



## shark_za

jellydonut said:


> No 70s/80s style blades to go with the theme, so no sharpness in this one.


 
Hmmm, Kruger Rands , the only thing I like as much as firearms, torches and knives.


----------



## pck50

H&K P7M13, One Amazingly Accurate weapon had the P7M8 myself loved it intensely, the only problem that really aggrevated me also intensely was that at the shooting Range upon rapid firing of multiple magazines fast the weapon would heat up beyond very much more then just intensely to a capacity that it can no longer be held by a bare hand, which ultimately made me pissed enough to trade it in. However I will not deny that it was one of the most very accurate Pistols around, on par with such others as the Sig 210, Korth, Sphinx 2000.
HK Makes amazingly Great arms just kinda of sad that there customer service needs a lot to be desired.

PCK


----------



## Steve in SoCal

Here is a pic of my oldest Surefire M6 and a new Zero Tolerance 0551 with a green aftermarket scale by Rick Hinderer.


----------



## Meganoggin

That ZT looks just perfect with the new scale and you can't beat an M6.


----------



## Jep

sorry newb question, what is this? looks like a couple lights in one? thx


----------



## HKJ

Jep said:


> sorry newb question, what is this? looks like a couple lights in one? thx



This is a rather expensive ($2000) custom light called SPY Tri-V.


----------



## Jep

yikes lol, thanks for the info! very cool looking piece as well!


----------



## machtig

I'll just leave this right here.


----------



## Monocrom

:welcome:

Would love to hear the story behind your Night-Ops Gladius.


----------



## machtig

Monocrom said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Would love to hear the story behind your Night-Ops Gladius.



The knife and the Gladius accompanied me to Afghanistan and got worked. Quick recap of the Gladius earning its keep. July 2008, we were convoying to a firebase in the southernmost portion of our AO. Last MRAP hits a pressure plate IED, blows front end off, catches fire, crew evacuates. MRAP in front of them turns around to provide cover, promptly hits another IED. We set up a perimeter. Army, in its infinite wisdom wont send in an airstrike to destroy the damaged MRAPs so we get to watch them for a few days till they can get a recovery crew out there (we were in the absolute middle of nowhere). We've got 17 or 18 guys. no heavy weapons (all our heavy stuff burnt up in the one MRAP to be carrying everything). First night, Team Taliban brings it. We held them off and suffered no casualties, miraculously, but we called for reinforcements and more ammo. Our reiforcements was a platoon of polish from the closest FOB, about 4hrs away. These guys are crazy, we saw them coming miles away because they rolled with lights on, and lots of them. When they got close, the platoon commander was trying to find a way to signal them our exact location. I said, "I've got a bright *** light with strobe". He said, let me see it, told the polish to look for a bright white strobe. They found us, and then promptly hit another IED.

Anyway, the Gladius and knife are some of my most prized possessions and have now been relegated to safe queens. They may be a little rough around the edges, but both work perfectly.


----------



## weklund

*Tiny but "Mighty" handy ... :devil:*​ 




​


----------



## machtig

Duplicate post


----------



## machtig

Couple more

S&W 625-8 .45ACP Revolver, Jetbeam Jet-I Pro V3, Leatherman Skeletool CX




Kimber Custom TLE-II .45ACP, Jetbeam Jet-IIIM, Kershaw 1670BLK Ken Onion Design assited opener.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I don't have anything fancy like some of you guys... but this is what I'm carrying at the moment... Only the LaGriffe and P'Kal stay constant... I also always wear my Bowen Belt Knife, but it doesn't photograph well. Oh yeah, and I've been keeping that DQG Tiny II or whatever on me as well... If you've never owned a P'Kal or a LaGriffe, you're missing out on the two best concealable tactical blades on the market... I used to sell knives exclusively and nothing compares... sorry Emerson guys!


----------



## Monocrom

machtig said:


> The knife and the Gladius accompanied me to Afghanistan and got worked. Quick recap of the Gladius earning its keep. July 2008, we were convoying to a firebase in the southernmost portion of our AO. Last MRAP hits a pressure plate IED, blows front end off, catches fire, crew evacuates. MRAP in front of them turns around to provide cover, promptly hits another IED. We set up a perimeter. Army, in its infinite wisdom wont send in an airstrike to destroy the damaged MRAPs so we get to watch them for a few days till they can get a recovery crew out there (we were in the absolute middle of nowhere). We've got 17 or 18 guys. no heavy weapons (all our heavy stuff burnt up in the one MRAP to be carrying everything). First night, Team Taliban brings it. We held them off and suffered no casualties, miraculously, but we called for reinforcements and more ammo. Our reiforcements was a platoon of polish from the closest FOB, about 4hrs away. These guys are crazy, we saw them coming miles away because they rolled with lights on, and lots of them. When they got close, the platoon commander was trying to find a way to signal them our exact location. I said, "I've got a bright *** light with strobe". He said, let me see it, told the polish to look for a bright white strobe. They found us, and then promptly hit another IED.
> 
> Anyway, the Gladius and knife are some of my most prized possessions and have now been relegated to safe queens. They may be a little rough around the edges, but both work perfectly.



That's a helluva story. I own a Night-Ops Gladius as well. It's also a shelf queen. But unfortunately for different reasons. It let me down when I needed it. But thankfully not in a similar situation. 

Thank you for your service in helping to keep all of us safe. It's appreciated.


----------



## machtig

Monocrom said:


> That's a helluva story. I own a Night-Ops Gladius as well. It's also a shelf queen. But unfortunately for different reasons. It let me down when I needed it. But thankfully not in a similar situation.
> 
> Thank you for your service in helping to keep all of us safe. It's appreciated.



Thanks Monocrom. My gladius was repaired once. Had a strange issue where the light didn't light up, so I put fresh batteries in it. They immediately got so hot I could barely touch the light. Sent it back to night ops where I think they replaced the switch in the tailcap. Other than that she's worked like a charm. Even took her diving with me in Guam, seals are known good to 120ft (original instruction manual says they're good to 135ft).


----------



## indadark




----------



## DaFABRICATA




----------



## RI Chevy

Really nice photos of your equipment guys! Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## machtig

DaFABRICATA said:


>



Love the finish on that .357Magnum. Very nice. The light isn't too bad either.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

Weklund,
Love that Baby Browning! Old-school baby!!!! I used to carry an Inka but switched to the PicoPen or whatever it's called because it's smaller. Now I'm thinking of getting one of those titanium Valiant jobbies... If business ever picks up!!! 

Shao


----------



## weklund

shao.fu.tzer said:


> Weklund,
> Love that Baby Browning! Old-school baby!!!! I used to carry an Inka but switched to the PicoPen or whatever it's called because it's smaller. Now I'm thinking of getting one of those titanium Valiant jobbies... If business ever picks up!!!
> 
> Shao


 

I have been collecting guns for many years and this "Baby" was one that I picked up that was a little rough. I hard chromed the frame and parkerized the slide. Tuned it up and gave it a little action job. Excellent little pocket pistol Cal .25 and highly concealable. Very reliable for a tiny semi-auto. My favorite is the Kimber Compact. Good luck with you Valiant quest .... :devil:


----------



## Jep

budget edc lineup lol, zippo is awol at the moment... 

have a coast mini tac and sipik sk68 on the way. buck knife has been on my key ring going on 9 years, love it. happy w/ wenger watch. got it for 60.00 2.5 years ago and been solid. coleman 3xaaa light that was a backup/garage light untill i lost led lenser, coleman has also been reliable for last 2 years


----------



## Slasher42

Thought I would add to this .... Top to Bottom Left to Right the items are:

EagleTac T20C2 MkII, Springfield XD 9MM, Kimber Pro TLE II, Maglite 3D in Urban Camo, Surefire 6P Defender, Gil Hibben Raptor.


----------



## Cogitria

So cool stuff, fight or self-defense


----------



## duro




----------



## RayfromTX

Beautiful collections guys. I'll show you mine as soon as I'm allowed.


----------



## managermr

This is my favorite thread on the forum. Please keep sharing your photos of your lights, pistols and blades.


----------



## brandocommando

This is my 2 tone CZ 75B 9mm, it is equipped with a Crimson Trace lasergrip.
My 1000 lumen Torchlab triple neutral, in a Cryos and FM round body.
And I am not that into knives, but this benchmade Ti Pika II is the nicest one I have so I threw it in as well!


----------



## crossliner67

Well mine is just a cheapo modified 1377 Crosman air pistol  hehe!

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Crosman_1377C_PC77_Black/2502


----------



## OCD




----------



## ffemt6263

:evil:


----------



## guardpost3

ffemt6263 said:


> :evil:



Hey brother, soooo when are you coming to visit? 

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ffemt6263

Well i would but i have no money 😨. Spent all the above on the car. 😒


----------



## cland72

ABTOMAT said:


> Can you put on a longer bar, add a butt, and use it as a carbine?



I realize this is an old post, but what's funny is if you do that in the US, the ATF will charge you with illegally manufacturing a short barrel rifle :shakehead


----------



## Steve in SoCal

No pistol here but still some pretty bad *** gear. My Milky modded 3000 lumen M6 and my Zero Tolerance 0561. Both soon to be moving on to someone else's collection.


----------



## Chronos

OK, I'm going to have to get busy and post a few pics of my new/old firearms and assorted toys! :devil:


----------



## Overclocker

http://i44.tinypic.com/34rdu9v.jpg

my light-duty EDC:

-bersa 380cc w/ 9 rounds hornady critical defense

-victorinox custom, a combination of the Trekker and the Outrider: one hand opening linerlock blade, scissors, wood saw, philips, mini philips, can opener, cap lifter, reamer, toothpic, tweezers. You can't buy this anywhere

-olight i2 w/ 14500


----------



## Overclocker

http://i50.tinypic.com/kcmc6s.jpg


medium-duty


----------



## seattlite

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j102/richm2004/IMG_6866_DPP.jpg


----------



## guardpost3




----------



## Overclocker

http://i49.tinypic.com/2l9i0i9.jpg

my cheapest gun, cheapest knife, cheapest light


----------



## Rees

I have two submissions I did today for you guys

Vz 61 Skorpion - P1 - SS Skeletool





PLR-16 - L2M SS #196 - OTF knife (cant remember make)


----------



## LightJunk

Here are my knives and lights. Sorry no Pistols or Guns. They are illegal in my country. You'll need a license to carry one.

http://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz25/LightJunk/Knives Collection/M6XM24Hurricane12B.jpg


----------



## wjv

Overclocker said:


> my light-duty EDC:
> 
> -bersa 380cc w/ 9 rounds hornady critical defense



Love the look of the Bersa CC. Unfortunately it's not any smaller than my S&W 442 so I can't really justify getting one. But most everyone who has a Bersa loves them.


----------



## ffemt6263




----------



## Norm

A number of images on the preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 
Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## danpass




----------



## Landshark99

H&K 45 USP
Microtek Crosshair
Microtek Selectfire
Nightcore TM11
EagleTac D2LC2


----------



## Landshark99

Alternative group
Kahr MK9
Chris Reeve Pacific
Chris Reve Sebenza
Sunwayman VR11
Sunwayman T60CS
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s39/abcphotowest/Kharandfriendssm.jpg


----------



## Norm

A number of images on the preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 
Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## Landshark99

Reduced mine to 800 by 640


----------



## Delta_One

Well, I just started this flashlight hobby so here's my not-so-many flashlight collection... :duh2:







As for guns, my country here prohibits it... so I only modded some replicas as seen below :duh2:
http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/izzac_helmy/IMG_20120918_094754.jpg
http://i1198.photobucket.com/albums/aa454/izzac_helmy/IMG_20120927_224715.jpg


----------



## Solscud007

I live in NY so getting a handgun took some time. But it was worth the wait.


----------



## Johnbaz

WOWSER!!!!

20 pages of fantastic big boys toys!!! 


Alas we're not allowed real handguns here in Nanny state England  so all I have to offer is air pistols :mecry:









I'll take some tomorrow when we have some daylight!! 


Cheers, John :wave:


----------



## ABTOMAT

Johnbaz said:


> WOWSER!!!!
> 
> 20 pages of fantastic big boys toys!!!
> 
> 
> Alas we're not allowed real handguns here in Nanny state England  so all I have to offer is air pistols :mecry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some tomorrow when we have some daylight!!
> 
> 
> Cheers, John :wave:



If that's the air pistol I think it is, it's illegal in the US actually. They were built with real Makarov parts and importation was banned after the ATF discovered that fact. So I might be able to sleep on a bed of AK-47s if I wanted to, but you still can own a more interesting air pistol than I can.


----------



## Camguy

*Flashlights, Knives, and Sidearms*

I enjoyed the "Flashlights and Knives" thread, so I thought I'd expand on the theme.
Show us your full kit!

EDC:





Fenix E01, Surefire 6PX Pro, Benchmade 557 Mini-Griptilian Tanto, Kel-Tec P11

Now, _that's_ Tactical:





Surefire C2 Centurion, with a Cree R5 drop-in @200lm and FM35 filter, Benchmade 580 Barrage, Beretta 92FS with a custom-threaded Jarvis barrel.


----------



## Kestrel

*Re: Flashlights, Knives, and Sidearms*

Merged to main thread.


----------



## think2x

*Re: Flashlights, Knives, and Sidearms*






MB500+Maelstrom G5+NcStar green laser and a WWII Kabar+Camillus pre-'67 JPK

Technically not a pistol but......I have and could fire it like one if the need arises. :shrug:


----------



## Toohotruk

Nice! oo:


----------



## Illum

Bed Stand

SF M3 with a Seraph P7 head
G19 Gen II, old beater/range gun. An absolute pleasure to shoot, but carries like a clunker. 






EDC
SF L4 modded MC-E
Keltec PF9 OD, An absolute nightmare to shoot but carries very comfortable


----------



## el_Pablo

Z2 with 18650 and M3 + d36 xpe2 @ 1.7a

ruger MKII chrome finish on the lower, and modded top rail with sight


----------



## Overclocker




----------



## lintonindy

Most of you guys make my setup look pathetic but here goes nothing

Small EDC setup for a suit or the like





A medium size setup






And a little larger but the one I carry the most






All together now


----------



## dna89




----------



## tjswarbrick

Sorry about the crappy pics. I used the good camera; should've just stuck with the phone.
Maybe one day I'll figure it out.


----------



## kaichu dento

I've always liked the GP-100 and the SP series too.


----------



## cmacclel




----------



## tjswarbrick

Mac,
That's an awesome collection of toys.
Who makes you all those wonderful lights?


----------



## Imon

I own a lot of knives too... well nothing really that would set me apart from any other knife owner. Spyderco, Benchmade, a few Kershaws ... nothing special.


----------



## kaichu dento

Imon said:


> I own a lot of knives too... well nothing really that would set me apart from any other knife owner. Spyderco, Benchmade, a few Kershaws ... nothing special.


Absolutely best yet! The epitome of pure, compact functionality.


----------



## OsheasTorch

DaFABRICATA said:


> Did someone say BIG???
> 
> *S&W R8. 8 shot 357*
> *Carrillo Tripwire*
> *007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *S&W 360 with 007*




I'm sorry, I am a newbie here... What is that gizmo that looks like it could either be a flashlight or a monocular?


----------



## Norm

OsheasTorch said:


> I'm sorry, I am a newbie here... What is that gizmo that looks like it could either be a flashlight or a monocular?


It is a Spy 007.

Norm


----------



## Neginfluence04

This thread makes me want to go home and take some new pics. I went through all 21 pages and have seen some high quality items in all categories.


----------



## Neginfluence04




----------



## think2x




----------



## kj2

think2x said:


>


Nice


----------



## think2x

kj2 said:


> Nice



Thanks. Just got the G22 today as an early "your getting older" present for myself and thought I'd get a quick pic.


----------



## kj2

think2x said:


> Thanks. Just got the G22 today as an early "your getting older" present for myself and thought I'd get a quick pic.


Wish I could carry a Glock where I live..


----------



## marcinkov




----------



## Ryp

cmacclel said:


>


Which light is this?


----------



## archimedes

Ryp said:


> Which light is this?



That's called a Knurly EDC


----------



## Ryp

archimedes said:


> That's called a Knurly EDC


Thank you very much!


----------



## LAMPARITA




----------



## LAMPARITA




----------



## Morgo




----------



## Mr.Freeze

Extrema Ratio FULCRUM II D & SUREFIRE C2
...no Handgun, sorry! German Citizen...:mecry:


----------



## kj2

Mr.Freeze said:


> Extrema Ratio FULCRUM II D & SUREFIRE C2
> ...no Handgun, sorry! German Citizen...:mecry:


I thought thumb studs are not allowed in Germany


----------



## Mr.Freeze

They are allowed to buy and own. The Law based on §42a is not easy to explain...
Not allowed to buy/own are OTF or Butterflys for example!


----------



## Mr.Freeze

...when the going get's rough...


----------



## puinsai

What kind of Balisong is that? Love the wood...


----------



## A.O.

Did someone say big??



Or small is good too




And a bullet comparison just for fun...that's a Streamlight nano.. my EDC


----------



## OCD

A.O.....that must be the 45/70. Love the Thompson Contenter. I have one with 2 barrels - a 10" .357 MAXIMUM (not the punny Magnum) and a 14" .222 bull-barrel.

Super fun toys! Nice Sig, too! Is that a 238 or 938?


----------



## A.O.

OCD said:


> A.O.....that must be the 45/70. Love the Thompson Contenter. I have one with 2 barrels - a 10" .357 MAXIMUM (not the punny Magnum) and a 14" .222 bull-barrel.
> 
> Super fun toys! Nice Sig, too! Is that a 238 or 938?



It is a 45/70.. I also have 2 other barrels, both 16 inchers, a 30/30AI and a 45/410..and yes I love the Tenders too!

The sig is a 238.. good compliment to its big brother..


----------



## weklund

*
Mdl 60 and V10R Ti

*


----------



## Vernon




----------



## Mr.Freeze

Very nice pic!

What kind of wristwatch is that?


----------



## Vernon

Deep Blue T100. I've had it a year and it's held up against the ocean, mountains, and pool. Great watch!



Mr.Freeze said:


> Very nice pic!
> 
> What kind of wristwatch is that?


----------



## Mr.Freeze

Thank you, looks very cool with 65 trits!


----------



## think2x




----------



## Billybatson

cmacclel said:


>


Those 1911's are gorgeous!


----------



## RubberBanned

This thread is everything I love combined into pictures!


----------



## greatscoot

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Overclocker




----------



## mattnificent




----------



## Glofindel

Muyshondt and custom SAK


----------



## FelmarCorp

Great photos everyone! Love the flashlights and pieces :thumbsup:
Some of you have taken really professional looking pics, well done!

Here's a few shots of my babies..
I'm a revolver and fenix guy as you can see


----------



## OKUPANT

More details on that SAK, please?


----------



## OKUPANT

Glofindel said:


> Muyshondt and custom SAK


More details on that SAK, please?
(sorry double post)


----------



## Glofindel

OKUPANT said:


> More details on that SAK, please?
> (sorry double post)



that's custom. I built it. Its basically all the tools of minichamp plus 2 of Wagner's tool and 2 tools of Vic I moded.


----------



## OKUPANT

One of the coolest SAKs ever. Thanks!


----------



## Glofindel

OKUPANT said:


> One of the coolest SAKs ever. Thanks!



thank you.


----------



## 59ride

this is a few of mine, unfortunately we are not allowed pistols down here in Oz, otherwise there would be a Glock G21 SF amongst these lights and knives




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## reppans




----------



## Glofindel

59ride said:


> this is a few of mine, unfortunately we are not allowed pistols down here in Oz, otherwise there would be a Glock G21 SF amongst these lights and knives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



nice collection. Great to see an Aussie here. ;-)


----------



## 59ride

thanks mate


----------



## Glofindel

59ride said:


> thanks mate, just got a Benchmade 581 Barrage delivered, not sure how it made it thru customs as its definitely a one handed opener, must of missed it which is unusual for them, thought they might have stopped the DPX knife from coming in too, tho it was extremely tight to open, but once loosened it also is a quick 1 hand operation.



That's very unusual because just not one handed opening but assisted as well. You are very lucky indeed.


----------



## 59ride

apologise norm


----------



## 59ride

msg deleted sorry mate


----------



## Glofindel

deleted!!


----------



## Norm

59ride said:


> lucky for sure, its such a nice smooth opening knife, just a quick flick and its opened. After i ordered it i checked on the laws and read about the "flick test" and thought language i have lost me cash and had written off ever receiving it, was a huge surprise when it showed up today with no customs sticker or any notice to say it had been inspected.



Let's end the discussion about flick knives right here, please see Rule 11 which in part states


> You agree, through your use of this BB, that you will not post any material which is illegal or which promotes activity that is illegal or could reasonably be foreseen to threaten any person's safety.


 - Norm


----------



## Glofindel

apologised. Post deleted.


----------



## el_Pablo

Norm said:


> Let's end the discussion about flick knives right here, please see Rule 11 which in part states
> - Norm




Illegal where? what is the legal base? the poster location or the Forum location?

Thanks


----------



## el_Pablo




----------



## Str8stroke

El Pablo, What body is that that on that light?? Looks good. Also, 20! :thumbsup:


----------



## el_Pablo

Str8stroke said:


> El Pablo, What body is that that on that light?? Looks good. Also, 20! :thumbsup:



TL-50s (S stands for Slim) from oveready.com

yeah, the 20+ is more fun than useful...


----------



## JacksBlackGuns

Guns Flashlights and Knives are 3 of my favorites.


----------



## Chechen

Picture of My Surefire L1 (WH) I picked up recently. Shown paired with my Gen4 G19 and X200A


----------



## vinsanity286

I'll play. More to come. ...


----------



## think2x




----------



## think2x




----------



## think2x




----------



## Illum

think2x, is that GITD paint on your G23?:duh2:oo::green::twothumbs


----------



## think2x

Illum said:


> think2x, is that GITD paint on your G23?:duh2:oo::green::twothumbs



Nope, it's neon green nail polish from my daughter. I also added it to the grooves in the EB1 head in the pic to match.


----------



## Kid9P

This is what I'm carrying today:


----------



## BlazerNL

cmacclel said:


>




Great taste thats for Sure.


----------



## teckul

So we're not allowed handguns in the UK, in fact we're not allowed *ANY* guns so here's my humorous take on this thread :laughing:

Foursevens Quark RGB
Thrunite Catapult V2
Taurus PT 24/7 C02 'Pigeon Tickler'
Spyderco Jason Breedon Captain
Zero Tolerance 0300
Zebralight SC600 Mk II


----------



## A.O.

Here's a couple pictures of mine...













A big un, and a little un..


----------



## SM83

Heres one of mine





Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kaichu dento

Hogue grips are my favorite!


----------



## Illum

A.O. said:


> Here's a couple pictures of mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A big un, and a little un..



Is this little gem made by North American Arms too?


----------



## A.O.

_<<Is this little gem made by North American Arms too?>>_

No sir, that would be a Ruger SP101 in 357 mag..


----------



## NtEzyBeingGreen

My Osborne Axis 940 and Defiant Tactical that I recently swapped out for a SF


----------



## kensington

My normal around the house minimalist carry;

















The PD22 is currently off being modded by Vinh and the PD35vn has taken up temporary residence in its absence.


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## lionken07

a SIG and a rare Colt...


----------



## lionken07




----------



## think2x

Baby bear (PALight,JK knife, S&W 642)




Mama bear (G2X, Schempp Rock, GP100-4")




Papa bear (Small Sun 3A MT-G2 mod, BK9, Raging Bull 454-6")


----------



## hannu

Daekar said:


> Ummm... DM51... did _you_ read the rules?
> 
> 
> They state no larger than 800x800, and none of my pictures were larger than that. No hard feelings. Thanks for your efforts to keep an eye on things.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually don't know a whole lot about it. My dad bought it from a mail-order catalogue when he was around 8-10 years old, so that would've been 1952-1954. In the catalogue it showed the thing driven through a penny.  It had deteriorated a little bit by the time I got my grubby little hands on it. There was this awful opaque paint on the handle and it was a bit rusty, so I sanded/stripped the handle and finished it with "tung oil finish" - it's like tung oil but it's got a varnish component too - cleaned up the blade and other metal fittings, oiled the leather sheath, and it's been a great companion when I need it, usually camping. Sharpens up nicely when it needs it, which isn't often. Here are a couple pics (no larger than 800x800 :thumbsup:




did find som simular knifes in 1933 year "clas ohlsson" cataloge
they have the same but, slighly different blade

in 1955 they did not have them, i shall se if i can find some cataloge between the years

the steel in them can be wery nice, i do have som old mora and if i sharpen then i can shave my arms whit no problem
the newer is ok, but i do try to find som of the old ones when i can, and thera are a lot of them in sweden


----------



## hannu

3 usefull things

glock, zebra and a frost(mora now) knife, this has a Stellite blade that i realy like


----------



## Overclocker




----------



## think2x




----------



## hotbossa

think2x said:


>



That quartermaster knife looks like it's from madmax! Good stuff!!


----------



## think2x

hotbossa said:


> That quartermaster knife looks like it's from madmax! Good stuff!!



That's funny stuff...........that is EXACTLY why I got it.


----------



## Morgo




----------



## Dioni




----------



## Imon

A Glock 25!
Interesting ... I don't think I've ever seen a 25 or 28 in my life.

Not surprising since I don't think they're available in the US. Not sure they'd sell any better than the 19 or 26 anyways. Still, I'd like to see one in real life anyways since my understanding is that they're the only blowback operated handguns Glock manufactures. I've seen pictures of a disassembled 25 though and it doesn't have a fixed barrel design (like most straight blowback pistols) so .... I guess it's not blowback but short-recoil? I'm confused - maybe it's a modified blowback design? Any thoughts?


----------



## ahtoxa11

Well, I've landed in the right place! Guns, knives and flashlights. Yep - check, check and check. I'll have to gather some pics.


----------



## Dioni

Imon said:


> A Glock 25!
> Interesting ... I don't think I've ever seen a 25 or 28 in my life.
> 
> Not surprising since I don't think they're available in the US. Not sure they'd sell any better than the 19 or 26 anyways. Still, I'd like to see one in real life anyways since my understanding is that they're the only blowback operated handguns Glock manufactures. I've seen pictures of a disassembled 25 though and it doesn't have a fixed barrel design (like most straight blowback pistols) so .... I guess it's not blowback but short-recoil? I'm confused - maybe it's a modified blowback design? Any thoughts?



Firstly, I would like to say that here in Brazil the firearm laws sucks. I'm LEO and is not easy to agree on these laws, where a civilian who has not comitted any crime can not buy any weapon with a decent power if not a .380. It should be not a problem if in the favelas we (LEOs) not meeting easily the power of the 9mm, .45, 5,56 and 7,62x51mm !!! 

I can carry a .40 gun from my PD and could buy a Glock with this caliber. However it would take about $2,500 dollars from me! 
This G25 is my backup gun and it did cost about $1,200. (just for the record, my annual salary is about 10,000 dollars) 

Well, back to the operation, this model is a locked breech. Yes! I was a bit surprised too. However, the G25 seems can handle this still with the poor quality brazilian ammo. Just about no recoil on this model. It's great once the shot need hit where it need! :thumbsup:

Cheers from Brazil.


----------



## Dioni

ahtoxa11 said:


> Well, I've landed in the right place! Guns, knives and flashlights. Yep - check, check and check. I'll have to gather some pics.


Welcome!!!


----------



## ahtoxa11

These two have been my EDC for the last year or so. S&W M&P Shield 9mm and Ontario RAT 1. Don't have a pic of all three together - lights, knives and guns.


----------



## ahtoxa11

Dioni said:


> Firstly, I would like to say that here in Brazil the firearm laws sucks. I'm LEO and is not easy to agree on these laws, where a civilian who has not comitted any crime can not buy any weapon with a decent power if not a .380. It should be not a problem if in the favelas we (LEOs) not meeting easily the power of the 9mm, .45, 5,56 and 7,62x51mm !!!
> 
> I can carry a .40 gun from my PD and could buy a Glock with this caliber. However it would take about $2,500 dollars to me!
> This G25 is my backup gun and it did cost about $1,200. (just for the record, my annual salary is about 10,000 dollars)
> 
> Well, back to the operation, this model is a locked breech. Yes! I was a bit surprised too. However, the G25 seems can handle it still with the poor quality brazilian ammo. Just about no recoil on this model. It's great once the shot need hit where it need! [emoji106]
> 
> Cheers from Brazil.


Jeez, 12% of your salary? That's like a cost of a good, lightly used motorcycle in the U. S.


----------



## Dioni

- Taurus PT940 .40S&W
- Surefire MR11
- Surefire X300
- Zero Tolerance ZT0350BW
- Glock G25 .380ACP
- Streamlight TLR-3
- Zero Tolerance ZT 0301


----------



## Imon

Thanks for the reply Dioni. That's what I suspected about the G25.
I assume that's a Taurus PT938 in your pic? Makes sense since you live in Brazil. 




Did I overdo it? 
I'm pretty sure that Victorinox flashlight isn't actually made in Switzerland but that's the best I could do.


----------



## Dioni

The Taurus is a PT940. It's my duty gun, from my PD. :thumbsup:

Nice pic though!


----------



## oneinthaair




----------



## angelr15

Couple shots of some of my edc gear colection


----------



## Dioni




----------



## angelr15

Thanks man. It interesting to see the glock 25 I haven't seen many pictures of them in the wild. I a guessing it is a very smooth shooting gun with the light recoil of the 380 round and the size and weight of the 19/23. With the more powerful 380 auto rounds Now becoming available it can be a potent load. How is the availability of high performance ammunition in brazil!


----------



## angelr15




----------



## cland72

angelr15 said:


> http://i1320.photobucket.com/albums/u528/gmcreal/IMG_20140725_201723_zpsjoypfrth.jpg



Beautiful!


----------



## angelr15

Thank you sir


----------



## Str8stroke

A different vantage point. The vintage RAT and Beta with blue Ti clip.


----------



## Str8stroke

One more. These are all cell phone pics. So the quality is so so.


----------



## seattlite




----------



## angelr15




----------



## lunchen

I like this knife!


----------



## lunchen

Here is mine!


----------



## angelr15

hanks man. Sweet microtech which model is it?


----------



## angelr15

Can I play too?


----------



## lunchen

Nice knife! I like it!


----------



## Vernon




----------



## angelr15




----------



## Andy the Aussie

I am going to have to add a light to the pic now...


----------



## Dioni

Andy the Aussie said:


> I am going to have to add a light to the pic now...



:bow:


----------



## Omenwolf




----------



## Andy the Aussie

Dioni said:


> :bow:


 ..... thanks mate ... they are both pretty nice tools...


----------



## lightholic

My MICARTA Handle Karambit Knife, sheath, and SRT5. Sorry, not much of a photographer.


----------



## angelr15




----------



## MrJino

Does it count if I don't have any guns?
Haha


----------



## Monocrom

MrJino said:


> Does it count if I don't have any guns?
> Haha



We have a lights & knives topic as well.


----------



## Vernon

Love the last shot in the mountains!


----------



## Vernon




----------



## Dioni

Sorry bad quality.


----------



## magellan

Not a very artistic photo compared to some here, but anyway, this shows my S & W .40 Sigma Series, the rare, big Wenger Multitool with leather sheath, a TnC PR-AR copper light (1 of 5), and a TnC Ultra in copper.


----------



## Dr. Tweedbucket

I had to do separate photos... I couldn't get them all on the same schedule.  The guns had a meeting, the flashlights were on a safari, the knives .... who knows what they were doing??... :touche:....they are so irresponsible, they barely made it for the photo shoot ...


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Awesome collection! oo:


----------



## Gunner P




----------



## Gunner P




----------



## magellan

Wow, great collection Dr. Tweed!


----------



## Bowman1

Can anyone identify the knife in this picture? I know I've seen it before, but I can't place it.


----------



## kaichu dento

Bowman1 said:


> Can anyone identify the knife in this picture? I know I've seen it before, but I can't place it.


It looks like a very good copy of a Cold Steel Trailmaster.

I've had three like this one in the Carbon V and still have one with the surprisingly comfortable antler handle.

If yours was genuine it would have had all that information written on the base of the blade. I think they also made the blades in a SanMai variation (literally Three Layer).

As good as it looks I'd be surprised if they didn't do a pretty decent job of making it a usable blade and they're an excellent camp/trail making knife.


----------



## fnhfive7

[/IMG]
My FNH Five-Seven with a Halo II.


----------



## Str8stroke

Do you by chance have the matching PS90? Fun fun if you do. :thumbsup::thumbsup::welcome:


----------



## puinsai




----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## magellan

puinsai said:


>



Nice Seecamp model.

I have two with the older handle material from 20 years ago. That looks like woven carbon fiber.


----------



## Jiri

CZ 75D (P-01), Fenix TK16, Victorinox Hunter Pro, ESP colapsable baton


----------



## Jiri

Same compilation, but instead of Victorinox knife, there is a Czech army Assault knife called "UTON"


----------



## Jiri

Glock 19 (gen. 4) and Olight PL-1


----------



## magellan

I'm not seeing any photos?


----------



## kaichu dento

magellan said:


> Nice Seecamp model.
> 
> I have two with the older handle material from 20 years ago. That looks like woven carbon fiber.


I'm sure they're custom grips. Always wanted a Seecamp!


----------



## magellan

The are nice. I bought mine after they were reviewed in G & A by Jan Libourel back in the 90s when there was almost a year wait for one.


----------



## kj2

magellan said:


> I'm not seeing any photos?



Have the same issue.


----------



## Toohotruk

kj2 said:


> Have the same issue.


Me too...might need to host them on another site.


----------



## think2x




----------



## hotbossa

Dioni said:


>



Holy crap! It's the mysterious Glock 25. Only ever talked about, once in a while if your lucky, you can spot one......almost as elusive as the abominable snowman!


----------



## hotbossa

Favela is my favorite Jobim tune. Along with Agua De BeBer.


----------



## magellan

Cool photo and the colors even match.


----------



## Illum

magellan said:


> Cool photo and the colors even match.




Nowadays people cerokote things to match. its just an era of customization. A little girl of maybe 8-9 accompanied by her dad picked up her "second" hot pink AR carbine at the local shop just the other day. I asked about it and the dad enthusiastically told me all her shooting gears in that color. The visual of a little girl barely the height of the counter having her own "shooting gear" surprises me, but the dad was very through with the safety procedures from opening the box and I learned quite a bit watching him field strip the thing with her. She was no Barbie girl, that for sure.


----------



## think2x




----------



## LAMPARITA




----------



## -JP




----------



## dave77




----------



## mcbrat




----------



## ilksurfer

image by ilk Surfer, on Flickr


----------



## Steve in SoCal

PM2 and a few Surefires


----------



## Bubbaskyjacker

angelr15 said:


> Can I play too?



now that's a nice pic !


----------



## spurshooter

My Wilson and one of my 70 series Gold Cups.




A fun build for my wife's Christmas present this year.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I bet Lynn be all



when she opened that present. What a nice pistol! :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool. Nice idea.


----------



## LiftdT4R

Let's bring this thread back!!

My Salient Glock 23 with a Surefire X300U-A.

One of the only Surefires I own, not a bad tint and 600 lumens. Great in the woods.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

LiftdT4R said:


> Let's bring this thread back!!



+1

Bill


----------



## noboneshotdog

temporary image hostingcertificity.com


----------



## noboneshotdog

free picture hostingcertificity.com


----------



## LiftdT4R

How about some old school love? I carried this Beretta Centurion for years. I'm just about to send it off to Wilson Combat to have them make it an Inox Centurion with all the goodies. Lovin' the other WC 92 a few posts up. Sharp lookin gun!


----------



## richbuff

Nice pic, thanks! 

I have been looking for the "Post your light and gun" topic thread, thanks for the bump up.

Two Acebeam X65vn and Dan Wesson PM7 45. I have added the .460 Rowland drop in, so the pistol now has .44 magnum performance from the hot loaded .460 Rowland.


----------



## Toohotruk

WOW! Nice!!! oo:


----------



## LiftdT4R

Nice!!! How do ya like the .460? Does it kick like a .44?


----------



## richbuff

LiftdT4R said:


> Nice!!! How do ya like the .460? Does it kick like a .44?


I love it. Finally, full size all-steel 1911 has the performance that it is capable of. It kicks less than a .44, because rearward movement of the slide absorbs some of the jolt, along with the recoil spring. 

A lot less than the the other .460.

Attached: X-series things that are big.
Big things that are made in the East, that we like out West.
Two X65vn, and X-frame S&W .460 and .500 mag.
Twelve inch square tiles for size reference.


----------



## kaichu dento

richbuff said:


> Attached: X-series things that are big.
> Big things that are made in the East, that we like out West.
> Two X65vn, and X-frame S&W .460 and .500 mag.
> Twelve inch square tiles for size reference.


Nice!

For anyone curious, the long barreled S&W .460 shoots about like a .44 mag due to all the weight out front. Surprisingly soft recoil for a gun that uses .454 Casull ammo for its medium powered round.


----------



## richbuff

Bump for update. 






Flashlights: 

My light list has grown too big for my signature, so here they are, listed in chronological order, with brief comments. I still have all 18 of them, and five of them made it into my recent photo, attached in this post. 

1. Four-Sevens MMU-X3. Oct. 2014, I purchased from Sears Marketplace/Overstock. I did well selecting my first real light, this permanently classic item 
will be forever beloved by flashoholics. This light boldly demarcates the division between lights that are smaller than it, and lights that are larger than it. 
Nice beam profile, too. There is no way that I could have picked a better item. 

2. Niwalker MM15. Nov. 2014, purchased from the friendly folks at Going Gear. *Selbuilt*s' review of this item had me utterly transfixed for weeks. I could 
not take another breath until I had it in my hands. No classic collection is complete without this ground-breaking hand-held floodlight. 

3. Eagletac SX25L3 kit. Feb. 2015, from GG. I got this because Selfbuilt always included it in his comparative tables in his reviews, and because of 
its power/size ratio. I love its "gadgety" feel and I also love the Eagletac build style/quality. 

4. Noctigon Meteor M43vn XP-L dd. June, 2015, my first *Vinh54* light. When it dawned on me that GG was not going to carry this instant permanent 
classic, I frantically searched for another supplier and found Vinh54. Oozing gob-loads of cachet, this light will forever have its place at the pinnacle of 
true classics. 

5. Thrunite TN36UTvn spec 1. Jan. 2016, the ceiling bounce monster of its time. I edced it for a few months. That's how excited I was about it. My most
"beat up" light, from work horse use. 

6. MM15 MB vn spec 1. Feb. 2016, the must-have successor to the original ultra classic MM15. 

7. Olight S2 Baton. Feb. 2016 from GG. This item goes with me whenever I have my keys on me, because they are what it is attached to. Much used, 
never a bobble. 

8. Acebeam EC50vn spec 1. May, 2016; the item for max power in its size in Spring 2016. A small beginning of my attraction to the ground-breaking line 
up from Acebeam. 

9. Eagletac MX25L4Cvn kit. July 2016, nice beam profile, provided by the four non-overlapping reflectors. A great looker, too. 

10. Fenix TK75vnQ70. Aug. 2016, I use it every night, and I am thrilled by it every moment. Currently the oldest light in my "A" list use line-up.

11. Acebeam K70vn. Sept. 2016 is when I surprisingly became amazed at dedicated throwers. I bought it just to have such an item, and I instantly 
became thrilled at what the beam does. 

12. Acebeam X65vn spec 1. Dec. 2016, I became super excited as soon as its specs were released months before the light itself was released. This light 
has the beam performance that I always wanted from other lights that just can not do what this can do. 

13. TN42 vn spec 1. Feb. 2017, the logical successor to the awesome K70. I eagerly await its successor; *saabluster* is working on it. 

14. P60vn Quad XP-L HD 2 cell host Cryos Cu head. March 2017, my smallest edc light. 4,300 lumens from a light in its size class: Not bad at all. 

15. Acebeam X65vn spec 1. March 2017, not being content with the first one that Vinh got, I needed another one of these superlative beam generators 
for my other hand. If you want to feel what it's like to be at the outer limits of the hand held led universe, fire up one of these in each hand, and you 
will feel that feeling. 

16. Manker MK34vn spec 5. April 2017, currently the item that is the perfect balance of max power for its size for my edc use. 

17. TM06Svn XHP50.2. May 25, 2017, currently the item that is the perfect balance of max power for its size for my edc use. Ultra limited edition, 
only two will be made. 

18. Acebeam X45vn XHP70.2. June 19, 2017, this item is much brighter that the Fenix TK75vnQ70. 

Pistols: 

1. S&W PC 460 XVR 10.5" July 24, 2017. 84.2 oz. Satin SS, sku 170262. I walked in to my towns' friendliest brick and mortar gun shop, viewed all they had, and this item I had to have. 

2. S&W 500 6.5" July 28, 2017. 60.7 oz sku 163565. Satin SS. Less visually obtrusive muzzle break vent holes than other X frame items. This arrived at the brick and mortar dealer two days after I ordered it. 

3. Kimber Micro Nine SS. Aug. 7, 2017. 3.15" 15.6 oz. Because 9mm cartridge is small, I think guns chambered for it should be small, too. #3300158 Purchased one day after ultra short range charged by neighbors German Shepherd. 

4. Dan Wesson PM-7 45. Aug. 11, 2017. All brushed SS, 5" 40.2 oz. I dropped .460 Rowland into it, so now it shoots a very efficiant cartridge of almost identicle external dimensions than the original, but with full efficant loading. sku 1900.

5. Dan Wesson 10mm Razorback. Sept 11, 2017. All brushed SS, 5" 40.1 oz. Great looks with minimal visual distractions, fully efficiant cartridge of proper size and oomph, too. This item was not orderable anywhere, except for on brick and mortar dealer in town, it arrived 36 hours after I ordered it. 

6. S&W M&P Shield 1.0 .40 S&W. No thumb safety. Oct 16, 2017. 3.1" 20.6 oz. sku 180020. Blackened SS and polymer. Small gun chambered for efficiant cartridge of medium oomph. My second purchase for attack dog ambush charge defense. 

7. Glock 29 gen 4 10mm Nov. 3, 2017. 3.77" 26.83 oz. Carbon and polymer. Extremely efficiant cartridge that has enough size to yield enough oomph, but not to much that will batter a medium size/weight gun. I carry it with 15 round magazine. 

8. Colt 3" SS .45 Defender. Jan. 3, 2018. 3.77", 24 oz. Purchased because this item is both moderatly carryable and moderatly visually appealing and moderatly powerful. 

9. Glock 27 gen 4. 40 S&W. March 7, 2018. 3.77". 26.83 oz. Efficiant cartridge of moderate power. More comfortable carry than G29, but with less oomph than 10mm. I carry it with 13 round magazine. 

10. Desert Eagle 50 AE SS No muzzle break. May 9, 2018. 6", 69.8 oz. I have been wanting an SS Desert Eagle. Perfect example of much better visual appeal in brushed stainless, than in flat black. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


11. Dan Wsson Pointman carry 45 PM-C. All SS brushed. 4.25", 36.7 oz, sku 01843. Cream puff eye candy. 
Ordered, April 26 2018, but too soon to price out, so not yet paid for. Ordered from plan B 4:00 pm Friday, May 25, 2018. Order goes in Tuesday, May 29, and less than one week eta from there.


----------



## magellan

Very impressive!


----------



## magellan

The remains of my once much larger knife collection, along with my bigger Damascus and mokume gane lights.

https://imgbox.com/OpG9YEtM

The lights are, from left to right:

Tain Aura AA Damascus 
Photon Fanatic mule made from Chad Nichols Damascus CR123A
Photon Fanatic 3-layer mokume gane mule CR2
Sinner Opus 2-layer mokume gane triple mod 18350
TnC Microlux Dragon mokume gane triple mod 18350

The knives are:

Top row, from left to right:

Victorinox hammered Sterling and golden pearl handles keychain models
CRKT Van Hoy Snap Lock 2 folder
Blackie Collins liner lock


Middle row, left to right:

Spyderco skeletonized Delica model
Small Gerber spring assisted folder
Rough Rider engraved mastodon ivory trapper style folder

Bottom row, left to right (all from the 1980s):

Case XX 61251D “Coke Bottle” 512 layer Damascus with flamed jigged bone handles
Original Cold Steel San Mai (3-layer) tanto lockback
Parker USA (not Parker-Edwards) 512 layer Damascus small lockback

At the very bottom is a Kershaw E.T. designed by G & G Hawk from 2006


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I thought I'd posted this.... but didn't see it [email protected]@King through the last few pages. I've owned the Python for about 43 years. Purchased it new.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

HA!  I always assumed rich was your name, not your financial status. :thumbsup: Are you also a bodybuilder? 

~ Chance 

SWEET collection!






Photo Credit and owner of all the above. Except the $20. He's probably spent that on ammo. 
- richbuff


----------



## magellan

Only shot a Python a couple of times but the mechanism was like a clockwork. The overall look and feel just said “precision.” Plus they shoot real nice. ;-)


----------



## LiftdT4R

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I thought I'd posted this.... but didn't see it [email protected]@King through the last few pages. I've owned the Python for about 43 years. Purchased it new.
> 
> ~ Chance



Very nice!! 6" barrel? Is that Chrome or Nickel? Do ya shoot it? Looks brandy new!

I had a safe queen and sold it because I couldn't bare to shoot it. Now I'm looking for a shooter so I can enjoy it. I'm thinking about going with a nice blued model, still up in the air on 4" or 6".


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

LiftdT4R said:


> Very nice!! 6" barrel? Is that Chrome or Nickel? Do ya shoot it? Looks brandy new!
> 
> I had a safe queen and sold it because I couldn't bare to shoot it. Now I'm looking for a shooter so I can enjoy it. I'm thinking about going with a nice blued model, still up in the air on 4" or 6".


 
Thank you. Yes, it's a six inch model. After about 50 rounds it also attained shelf queen status, as I had a hard time dealing with the nickel starting to discolor around the front of the cylinder. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thank you. Yes, it's a six inch model. After about 50 rounds it also attained shelf queen status, as I had a hard time dealing with the nickel starting to discolor around the front of the cylinder.
> 
> ~ Chance



Nice collection you've got there. oo:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Nice collection you've got there. oo:



I WISH! These #781 belong to richbuff. The Colt Python on the previous page is mine.

~ CG


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Realizing that criminal *******s wouldn't wait for me to put my glasses on at 4am, I purchased and installed an internal laser. 

~ Chance


----------



## id30209

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Realizing that criminal *******s wouldn't wait for me to put my glasses on at 4am, I purchased and installed an internal laser.
> 
> ~ Chance



Nice XD CG. People here (they are made in my hometown) use DYI silencer versions. They use 4.5” barels and rethread them. What’s the flashlights next to it? My sore eyes and small phone don’t give much details...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

id30209 said:


> Nice XD CG. People here (they are made in my hometown) use DYI silencer versions. They use 4.5” barels and rethread them. What’s the flashlights next to it? My sore eyes and small phone don’t give much details...



4Sevens Satin Titanium Quark Turbo 123 x2. They're seen less often than baby squirrels.  The black one is an OverReady DiamondBack TL 100, 18490 x 2, sporting a Vesture Of Blood MT-G2 5000K drop-in. 

~ CG


----------



## magellan

Nice photos, all. Some impressive pieces for sure.


----------



## magellan

mcbrat said:


>




I like how the bottom knife knife is symmetrical, between the blade and the handle.

And the 3D etching on the middle knife is cool.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> I like how the bottom knife knife is symmetrical, between the blade and the handle.
> 
> And the 3D etching on the middle knife is cool.



Yes, all three are in the functional art category. 

~ CG


----------



## mcbrat

The etching is actually just the shape inherent in the farriers rasp that it's made from. All 3 are from Michael Morris Knives.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Oveready B.O.S.S / Foursevens Bolt-Action / Beretta .380 

~ Chance


----------



## magellan

Very cool.

Is the Beretta a blowback type like the Walther PPK?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Is the Beretta a blowback type like the Walther PPK?



 I don't know. When I shoot it, it goes PEW PEW PEW. Does that help?  

~ Chance


----------



## magellan

Ha! I guess that’s all that matters. ;-)

My understating is that most .380’s are pure blowback. In other words, they don’t use the original Browning designed tilting barrel lockup like on the 1911 Colt Government model, which is what most larger semi-automatics have. An exception is the Israeli .50 Desert Eagle, which is also a blowback type. Maybe the other smaller Desert Eagles are also, but I haven’t shot those.

I’m not an expert on these matters so if any of the more knowledgeable folk here need to correct anything I’ve said please feel free to do so.


----------



## eraursls1984

magellan said:


> Ha! I guess that’s all that matters. ;-)
> 
> My understating is that most .380’s are pure blowback. In other words, they don’t use the original Browning designed tilting barrel lockup like on the 1911 Colt Government model, which is what most larger semi-automatics have. An exception is the Israeli .50 Desert Eagle, which is also a blowback type. Maybe the other smaller Desert Eagles are also, but I haven’t shot those.
> 
> I’m not an expert on these matters so if any of the more knowledgeable folk here need to correct anything I’ve said please feel free to do so.



The Baby Eagles are basically a CZ75 clone. They are made by IWI and called Jerico until Magnum Research imported them and renamed them. They are no longer called Baby Eagles because MR no longer imports them. There is (or was) a 380 Micro Eagle as well.


----------



## magellan

;-)

Coincidentally I just read that after finding the Wiki article. ;-). It said exactly the same thing, referring to the Jericho model as you said. Lots of good info there also about the CZ’s for anyone who likes their models.


----------



## eraursls1984

magellan said:


> ;-)
> 
> Coincidentally I just read that after finding the Wiki article. ;-). It said exactly the same thing, referring to the Jericho model as you said. Lots of good info there also about the CZ’s for anyone who likes their models.



They are also probably the only CZ75 "clone" that is actually better than the CZ 75. That is just an amazing platform. Even some of the lesser clones are really good, just lacking any customer support if needed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> *Ha! I guess that’s all that matters. ;-)*
> 
> My understating is that most .380’s are pure blowback. In other words, they don’t use the original Browning designed tilting barrel lockup like on the 1911 Colt Government model, which is what most larger semi-automatics have. An exception is the Israeli .50 Desert Eagle, which is also a blowback type. Maybe the other smaller Desert Eagles are also, but I haven’t shot those.
> 
> I’m not an expert on these matters so if any of the more knowledgeable folk here need to correct anything I’ve said please feel free to do so.



Obviously, I'm not a firearms guy, I've just picked up a few over the years.  I couldn't answer your question so I decided to try n make you laugh instead. I remember seeing a comedian talking about kids and their marching gun sound. Yep, he went into the audience and sticking the mic in peoples face he told them to make their machine gun sound. It was hilarious. 

~ Chance


----------



## magellan

Ahh. Well, I don’t claim to be an expert but I do have the basics. 

A friend who is fairly expert (and who taught me) said to just read Guns and Ammo magazine for a year, and you’d understand everything pretty well, because after a while the same things get repeated.


----------



## Monocrom

magellan said:


> Ha! I guess that’s all that matters. ;-)
> 
> My understating is that most .380’s are pure blowback. In other words, they don’t use the original Browning designed tilting barrel lockup like on the 1911 Colt Government model, which is what most larger semi-automatics have. *An exception is the Israeli .50 Desert Eagle, which is also a blowback type.* Maybe the other smaller Desert Eagles are also, but I haven’t shot those.
> 
> I’m not an expert on these matters so if any of the more knowledgeable folk here need to correct anything I’ve said please feel free to do so.



A .50 Action Express in blowblack form would be horrific to shoot. No, just like the other larger variety Desert Eagles, the .50 uses a Gas operated rotating bolt to reduce the bite.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Ahh. Well, I don’t claim to be an expert but I do have the basics.
> 
> A friend who is fairly expert (and who taught me) said to just read Guns and Ammo magazine for a year, and you’d understand everything pretty well, because after a while the same things get repeated.



I had to stop reading Guns n Ammo and Automotive Weekly. Both of them gave me the Gimme-Wants. 

~ Chance :laughing:


----------



## magellan

Ha. I know what you mean. ;-)


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I inherited the Virginian Dragoon .44 Magnum from my father. I've experienced its power for a total of five rounds and never felt the need to do so again. My friend fired it once and put it down, saying he was done. Then I discharged the remaining rounds. Done. Everybody at the indoor range backed out of their stall and [email protected]@Ked to see what the hell was making all the noise. 

The VOB Mag-Lite, on the other hand, became an instant favorite. 5,000 lumens of pure floody goodness. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Nice combo! Maybe a good set of custom rubber grips for the revolver would help tame some of that beastliness.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Try some reduced 44 mag loads, or go with 44 Special ammo. Nice thump without the pain.

Bill


----------



## magellan

Monocrom said:


> A .50 Action Express in blowblack form would be horrific to shoot. No, just like the other larger variety Desert Eagles, the .50 uses a Gas operated rotating bolt to reduce the bite.



Very good. Also the .50 Desert Eagle was not that bad to shoot because it’s so heavy that by itself compensates for much of the recoil.


----------



## kaichu dento

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I inherited the Virginian Dragoon .44 Magnum from my father. I've experienced its power for a total of five rounds and never felt the need to do so again. My friend fired it once and put it down, saying he was done. Then I discharged the remaining rounds. Done. Everybody at the indoor range backed out of their stall and [email protected]@Ked to see what the hell was making all the noise.


I guess it's safe to say that you might not like the .454 Casull or S&W .460 then. They both make a .44 mag feel very soft by comparison.

One thing a lot of people do wrong when shooting a larger caliber handgun is to brace the arm too much, guaranteeing that all the recoil gets solidly transmitted back into the hand rather than having just the slightest bit of flex going on.

If you're willing to give it another try though, you may find better luck with a set of Hogues in place of those Pachmayr grips.


----------



## magellan

Yeah, just looked up the Wiki article on the Casull as I didn’t remember the exact numbers anymore, and it states the Casull has 5 times the recoil of the .45 Colt and 75% more than the .44 Magnum.


----------



## kaichu dento

magellan said:


> Yeah, just looked up the Wiki article on the Casull as I didn’t remember the exact numbers anymore, and it states the Casull has 5 times the recoil of the .45 Colt and 75% more than the .44 Magnum.


...and the S&W .460 takes .45 Colt for a light load and .454 Casull for a medium load.


----------



## magellan

Wow, truly a beast. Would luv to try shooting one some day.


----------



## Toohotruk

magellan said:


> Wow, truly a beast. Would luv to try shooting one some day.


Me too! oo:

The biggest cal I've shot is my .357 mag...respectable, but a peashooter compared with the .454 Casull.


----------



## magellan

Toohotruk said:


> Me too! oo:
> 
> The biggest cal I've shot is my .357 mag...respectable, but a peashooter compared with the .454 Casull.



True. But still, nuthin’ wrong with a good ol’ .357 mag, especially loaded with some extra hot rounds.

I always liked the .41 mag as a compromise, but it never really caught on. A friend who knows a lot more than I says the 10 mm is comparable in power to the .41. The only 10 mm I’ve tried is the Glock, and actually it wasn’t that bad to shoot. But it’s definitely bulkier in the hand than the standard 9 mm. It might not work for women or men with smaller hands. My understanding is the now popular .40 cartridge was a cut down 10 mm because of the recoil of the 10 mm.


----------



## Tachead

magellan said:


> ;-)
> 
> Coincidentally I just read that after finding the Wiki article. ;-). It said exactly the same thing, referring to the Jericho model as you said. Lots of good info there also about the CZ’s for anyone who likes their models.





eraursls1984 said:


> They are also probably the only CZ75 "clone" that is actually better than the CZ 75. That is just an amazing platform. Even some of the lesser clones are really good, just lacking any customer support if needed.


All of this talk about the Jericho without any pics...






There, fixed and under some nice 4000K high CRI light for you tint lovers😉.


----------



## AVService

Tachead said:


> All of this talk about the Jericho without any pics...
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/ylGlgWr.jpg
> 
> There, fixed and under some nice 4000K high CRI light for you tint lovers[emoji6].



Funny I have never noticed this thread before?
For starters bullets only as these are in my phone.
The pics suck but one is a 9mm long slide and the other 45acp
Best shooting guns I have probably!


----------



## Tachead

AVService said:


> Funny I have never noticed this thread before?
> For starters bullets only as these are in my phone.
> The pics suck but one is a 9mm long slide and the other 45acp
> Best shooting guns I have probably!



Nice, railless. What is the barrel length on the 45? Mine shoots great too and will definitely give my CZ75 SP01 Shadow a run for its money.


----------



## AVService

Tachead said:


> Nice, railless. What is the barrel length on the 45? Mine shoots great too and will definitely give my CZ75 SP01 Shadow a run for its money.



Not sure and both are in the safe sleeping.
A friend keeps trying CZ variants and we always come back to these.
The fit & finish really is just tighter where it matters I guess and it shows on the target.
I also have a Beretta M9 Commercial slightly tweaked and it is a real shooter too but just different.


----------



## Tachead

AVService said:


> Not sure and both are in the safe sleeping.
> A friend keeps trying CZ variants and we always come back to these.
> The fit & finish really is just tighter where it matters I guess and it shows on the target.
> I also have a Beretta M9 Commercial slightly tweaked and it is a real shooter too but just different.



It doesn't matter anyway, it is likely too short for me to own up here😔.

I love CZ pistols but, it's funny because this Jericho cost me considerably less then my Shadow yet shoots as good if not better even with no mods and the stock crappy grips. The one reason it doesn't get used much though is I hate the slide mounted Safety/Decocker. I may try and convert it to a frame safety one day.

Nice. My dad had a stainless Italian made 92 when I was growing up many years ago and it was a shooter too from what I remember.


----------



## AVService

Heres one more in the Spirit of the thread!
And talking about Blowback operated guns.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I had that Walter in 380 and it beat my palm to death. Went back to shooting my Ruger 44 mag.

Bill


----------



## AVService

Bullzeyebill said:


> I had that Walter in 380 and it beat my palm to death. Went back to shooting my Ruger 44 mag.
> 
> Bill


I have not had that problem at all but the slide can sure get you if not careful!
It is a little Zippy for what it is though!
I like it a lot.


----------



## Tachead

Nice PPK AVService👍.


----------



## AVService

Thanks,I like it!


Tachead said:


> Nice PPK AVService.


----------



## Rubicon1000

Sig sauer scorpion with a 6p triple and my favorite little knife.


----------

